# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  Empire Slice House

## Pete

[category=]Restaurants[/category]
[category=]Plaza District[/category]
[category=]Current[/category]

[toc]no[/toc]
*Address:*  1734 NW 16th
*Phone:*  (405) 557-1760
*Hours:*  Mon-Fri 11 am - 2 am
Sat 12 pm - 2 am
Sun 4 pm - 2 am
*Development:*  Old Coin Laundry
*Status:*  Opened Summer 2013
*Links:*  
Official Website
Menu
Facebook Page
Yelp
Urban Spoon




*Information & Latest News*County Assessor Record
*Gallery*

----------


## UnFrSaKn

That's cool. I've been to The Parish several times directly across the street.

----------


## kyleturman

Who are the proprietors?

----------


## Spartan

They should leave the Plaza Mom's mural-proposal up there, unless she isn't cool with that.

----------


## edcrunk

I love that spot. I always thought it would make a cool little bar called Coin Laundry. It's the way it's written that attracts me.

----------


## soonerguru

Not crazed about the name. Hopefully they can make decent pizza.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

I wonder if it has anything to do with this:  Kilroy was here - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Urbanized

Maybe the operators are really big Styx fans?

----------


## Pete

It's very interesting that even with lots and lots of new places in central OKC, very few can be characterized as bars.

Almost all devote most their space to food service with a small bar area.

I'd really like to see more bars with limited food service versus yet another pizza or burger place that has some beers on tap.

----------


## HangryHippo

I agree wholeheartedly, Pete.  OKC could stand to have a few more upscale bars, as opposed to the metal sheds in the middle of gravel parking lots.  Something like the Barrelhouse flat in Chicago if you've been to that.

----------


## Pete

McNellie's has been a smash success and it appears Grandad's is doing very well...

Why can't we have more of these places?

----------


## THATgirl

The areas that are most attractive from a profitability standpoint to start a business in are not zoned for owners to open "just a bar".  Most of the zoning requires that owners try and sell 50% food-50% booze.  Oklahoma's unfortunate liquor laws make it difficult for people to open a place that even serves liquor within 100 yards (hell, maybe it's feet?) of a school, church, etc.  I definitely think that OKC needs more bar-bars.  I have a feeling things will only continue to grow...

PS. McNellie's serves food. Lots.

----------


## HangryHippo

I really wish some of the cooler concepts coming out of Tulsa would make their way to OKC.  I know there's been rumors from time to time, but Tulsa has a lot of very cool bars that could set up the same, or at the least similar, concepts here in OKC and do very, very well.

----------


## Pete

> The areas that are most attractive from a profitability standpoint to start a business in are not zoned for owners to open "just a bar".  Most of the zoning requires that owners try and sell 50% food-50% booze.  Oklahoma's unfortunate liquor laws make it difficult for people to open a place that even serves liquor within 100 yards (hell, maybe it's feet?) of a school, church, etc.  I definitely think that OKC needs more bar-bars.  I have a feeling things will only continue to grow...
> 
> PS. McNellie's serves food. Lots.


Yet Tulsa seems to have more bars and more bar districts, something OKC distinctly lacks outside of Bricktown.

And while I realize McNellies serves lots of food, it is unquestionably a bar first as opposed to a restaurant first.  I would like to see more places in OKC with that sort of shifted balance, as we've added dozens and dozens of restaurants in just the last year or two and precious few bars.

----------


## LandRunOkie

The lack of bar districts compared to Tulsa has something to do with lack of density and walkability.  No one wants to do a "Skip Kelly".

----------


## Pete

If you replaced a fraction of all the new restaurants built in the last few years in Midtown, Automobile Alley, Deep Deuce, Film Row or the Plaza District, any of them would have a pretty good massing of bars.

----------


## OKC plaza

Just for some insight, Plaza District ABC III zoning does not allow bars or clubs that do not serve food. The zoning was changed early on in revitalization efforts to limit any more bars from moving in. At that time, the sort of bars and clubs in the neighborhood were not having a positive impact. It is still possible for an operator to receive a SPUD for special zoning to allow it, but it would require approval from a majority surrounding the address. We've had a circumstance were an operator was interested in applying for a SPUD, but did not pursue it because it was discovered that with ABC III license, they would need to install a sprinkler system. This added another 30K or so to the renovation.

----------


## Pete

^

Thanks so much for that insight.  Very interesting.

Is the requirement just that they serve food or is there a percentage of food to alcohol sales that must be maintained?



And it reminds me that Grandad's had to go through an incredible amount of time, effort and money to get a sprinkler system installed in their space on 23rd.

----------


## Mr. Cotter

Not that I'm opposed to fire suppression, but it seems odd that businesses without kitchens (you know, where fires start) have stricter requirments than businesses with kitchens.  I'm sure the thinking is bars are more crowded, but couldn't that be resolved with maximum occupancy limits, or limiting the percentage of square footage that is open floor (and require the rest to be seating)?

----------


## OKC plaza

> ^
> 
> Thanks so much for that insight.  Very interesting.
> 
> Is the requirement just that they serve food or is there a percentage of food to alcohol sales that must be maintained?
> 
> 
> 
> And it reminds me that Grandad's had to go through an incredible amount of time, effort and money to get a sprinkler system installed in their space on 23rd.


You know, I've always been told the 50% rule is applied, but I'm not seeing it stated in the code. Perhaps it's a county requirement, or buried deeper in code than I can find. 

Code:
 13200.4. ABC-2 Alcoholic Beverage Consumption, Restaurant-With-Alcohol District.

A.General Description. This overlay district allows for the serving of all types of beer and alcohol in a restaurant setting. The overlay district provides for uses in such a way that compatibility with adjacent uses is enhanced.

B.Underlying Districts over which ABC-2 May Be Requested. The following zoning districts may be overlain by the ABC-2 Overlay District:

(1)The O-2 District, subsequent to the approval of the conditional use permit for an eating establishment.

(2)All commercial zoning districts.

(3)All industrial zoning districts.

(4)Any portion of a PUD specifically allowing for a restaurant use.

(5)Tracts 4G and 5 of the NC District.

C.Use Regulations. In addition to the uses allowed by the underlying zoning district, Eating Establishments: Sitdown, Alcohol Permitted (59-8300.38) shall be permitted in the ABC-2 Overlay District.

D.Development Regulations.

(1)General Provisions. The provisions of Section 13200.2 (General Provisions) shall apply to the ABC-2 Overlay District.

(2)Hours of Operation. The sale and consumption of alcohol is permitted at establishments in this district between the hours of 10:00 a.m. and 2:00 a.m.

----------


## onthestrip

> I really wish some of the cooler concepts coming out of Tulsa would make their way to OKC.  I know there's been rumors from time to time, but Tulsa has a lot of very cool bars that could set up the same, or at the least similar, concepts here in OKC and do very, very well.


No doubt. Tulsa seems to get the non-dive bar concept a little better. They also get the restaurant and bar concept better as well. Okc places seem to be all dive bar or mostly all restaurant. We have lacked places that know how to weave restaurant and bar into a cool place.

----------


## OKC plaza

> Just for some insight, Plaza District ABC III zoning does not allow bars or clubs that do not serve food. The zoning was changed early on in revitalization efforts to limit any more bars from moving in. At that time, the sort of bars and clubs in the neighborhood were not having a positive impact. It is still possible for an operator to receive a SPUD for special zoning to allow it, but it would require approval from a majority surrounding the address. We've had a circumstance were an operator was interested in applying for a SPUD, but did not pursue it because it was discovered that with ABC III license, they would need to install a sprinkler system. This added another 30K or so to the renovation.


Correcting myself here, we have ABC 2 zoning

----------


## THATgirl

> No doubt. Tulsa seems to get the non-dive bar concept a little better. They also get the restaurant and bar concept better as well. Okc places seem to be all dive bar or mostly all restaurant. We have lacked places that know how to weave restaurant and bar into a cool place.


Which Tulsa bars do you like and what about them would you like to see in OKC? From Tulsa. Went there recently and visited a few new spots. Interested in your take on it.

----------


## EBAH

Cool! This looks quite promising. I'll be happy to have a (hopefuly) high quality pizza place down the street.

----------


## Pete

> Cool! This looks quite promising. I'll be happy to have a (hopefuly) high quality pizza place down the street.


Any chance we'll see your breakfast concept resurface elsewhere??

----------


## onthestrip

> Which Tulsa bars do you like and what about them would you like to see in OKC? From Tulsa. Went there recently and visited a few new spots. Interested in your take on it.


I may have meant more restaurant & bars than just bars but Ill list some out.

Restaurant & bars: White Owl, Leons, Yokozuna, Smoke, Mi Cocina, R Bar, Docs, Cosmos, Wolfgang Pucks Bistro.

Bars: Vintage 1740, The Max, Cellar Dwellar (more of a dive)

Tulsas places just seem to be a little cleaner, nicer and definitely less smokey.

----------


## EBAH

> Any chance we'll see your breakfast concept resurface elsewhere??


I'd love to say yes, but am unsure as of now. I have a rather large tumor in the shape of a recording studio sucking all of my money up at the moment. But, I'm kind of insatiably entrepreneurial, so I surely wouldn't count it out, I still think it'd be a terrific fit in our inner city.

----------


## Pete

There is absolutely need for more breakfast options in the central city.

Good luck with your other venture(s).

----------


## chan2754

I've been following some of these threads for awhile and this is my first post. Thought I'd like to update you guys on Coin Laundry, if it's not already on another thread here. The official name of this place is called Empire Slice House. Brooklyn style pizza by the slice. Here's their twitter handle I found.

https://twitter.com/CoinLaundryOKC

----------


## Pete

:Welcome:   chan2754!  Thanks for the information -- hope you'll post frequently.


Found this Journal Record article that provides more details:


Popping up in the Plaza District
Neighborhood continues to gain business
Friday, February 22, 2013

by Molly J. Fleming

The Journal Record

Its been nearly five years since Kristen Vails started work as the executive director of the 16th Street Plaza District, and the district is almost unrecognizable from when she took the reins.

From what it was when I started, its just changed dramatically, Vails said. Its hard to remember how it was, even though it was only five years ago. 

The district has gone from six businesses in 2007 to more than two dozen businesses this year, with more in the works. 

Three more businesses have moved in through the work of investors Steve Mason, Aimee Ahpeatone and the rest of their investing team. The businesses have taken over three pieces of property that Ahpeatone and her team of investors purchased, with the last property still to be renovated. 

The property is the *former home of a coin laundromat, but will soon be the home of Empire Slice House, which will sell pizza by the slice and have a bar atmosphere at night.* The restaurant idea was chosen through a website called popularize, where entrepreneurs submit their ideas and then the investors choose which businesses they want to have on their property. 

Mason said he thinks the district will continue to be an area for people looking for that neighborhood atmosphere.

I think if you look at the parts of town for 25- to 45-year-olds, this is their district, Mason said. What this area is attracting is a lot of really good people who want to bring back that Main Street attitude. 

He said he looks at his role in the area as more than a mere monetary investment. 

I think a really good investor is someone who invests for not only a good return, but you also invest for a good community, he said. 

Vails said she hopes this growth over the last five years will continue for the next five years, though there is not any property for sale. However, the property that Mason and Ahpeatone invested in wasnt for sale, either  they approached the property owners with an offer.

She said the Friends of the Plaza plans to work on improving the neighborhood as the district grows. 

The strength of the neighborhood is important in progressing the district, Vails said.

----------


## Pete

This spot is getting close and is having a sneak preview:

----------


## UnFrSaKn



----------


## Pete

They have a new website:

Empire Slice House * Coming Soon to the Plaza District of Oklahoma City

----------


## soonerguru

If their pizza is even an 85% facsimile of New York, I'm going to freaking love it.

----------


## UnFrSaKn

7/24

----------


## BBatesokc

So, is this place open? Ther Facebook page shows they are, but their official website doesn't indicate that and they haven't Tweeted in a long time. I hate when companies mind all the details except their social media presence!

----------


## catch22

Their new twitter handle is @EmpireSliceOKC instead of @CoinLaundryOKC.

----------


## warreng88

Yeah, it's open, I had a slice there Friday night at Live on the Plaza and it was great. It is NY style so be prepared for big slices, with some grease. It reminded me of the pizza from Italia Express at Penn Square Mall which I love. I walked up to the window at the outdoor area and got a slice for $2. I am not sure what it will cost in the future. It may have only been fpr that night for trianing. They only had cheese and pepperoni because it was kind of a soft opening. I am ready to go back and sit down inside when they are officially open.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Their new twitter handle is @EmpireSliceOKC instead of @CoinLaundryOKC.


And yet, when you click on their Twitter link on their own website it takes you to @CoinLaundryOKC (like I was saying - details)

----------


## catch22

> And yet, when you click on their Twitter link on their own website it takes you to @CoinLaundryOKC (like I was saying - details)


I'm sure they will get around to it when they can.

Takes a lot to run a small business I am sure, and focusing on the actual product should take priority over their web presence.

----------


## BBatesokc

> I'm sure they will get around to it when they can.
> 
> Takes a lot to run a small business I am sure, and focusing on the actual product should take priority over their web presence.




I'm not talking about having some 24/7 active social media presence.

It took just as long to make the Twitter link go to the wrong Twitter account as it would to have made it point to the correct one.

Additionally, they had to actually set the Facebook page to indicate they are currently open - when in fact they are not. So, they actually spent more time getting it wrong than right.

I don't really care either way, but you can't really argue that social media is not critical to many small businesses like restaurants and its very confusing when you make an effort to create a Facebook page and when potential customers go there it indicates they are open, when in fact they are not. 

Sounds like I'm really knocking them - when I'm not. I'm actually just pretty anxious for them to open and since my background is marketing these things tend to be a pet peeve for me.

----------


## Pete

According to their Facebook page, they open tomorrow (Sept. 5th).

----------


## Pete

Open today at 4PM.

Otherwise:

Mon - Sat: 11:00 am - 2:00 am
Sun: 4:00 pm - 2:00 am


Love the late hours!

----------


## catch22

Yes!!! I will try it today.

----------


## kevinpate

> Open today at 4PM.
> 
> Otherwise:
> 
> Mon - Sat: 11:00 am - 2:00 am
> Sun: 4:00 pm - 2:00 am
> 
> 
> Love the late hours!


I like the late hours too. A bit of a drive, but if the pizza is good, could make a decent dang fix for the  it's 1 am and I'm hungry times.  I'll be dining solo though. My lovely wouldn't much like it if I woke her up and said hey, wanna go on a pizza run to the city with me?

----------


## warreng88

I drove by last night and there were people inside and on the patio. I think they had some soft openings this week with an official opening today.

----------


## Roger S

> I like the late hours too. A bit of a drive, but if the pizza is good, could make a decent dang fix for the  it's 1 am and I'm hungry times.  I'll be dining solo though. My lovely wouldn't much like it if I woke her up and said hey, wanna go on a pizza run to the city with me?


If you decide to make a run let me know and I'll be the guy waiting for you under the 12th Street bridge on I-35 in Moore.  :Wink: 




> I drove by last night and there were people inside and on the patio. I think they had some soft openings this week with an official opening today.


The sign out front said Private Event.... I almost stopped anyway to see how private it was.  :Wink:

----------


## Pete

With The Mule, Saints and now Empire, the Plaza now has a nice little bar district.

I'll be testing out their late night scene when there in early October.

----------


## kevinpate

> If you decide to make a run let me know and I'll be the guy waiting for you under the 12th Street bridge on I-35 in Moore. 
> 
> ...


nah, for you I'll even pull off the interstate.  We could meet at the Mazzio's parking lot. Shoot, they'll be closed so they won't even know.

----------


## warreng88

> The sign out front said Private Event.... I almost stopped anyway to see how private it was.


That makes more sense. Thanks for clearing that up.

----------


## UnFrSaKn

Via Facebook

----------


## no1cub17

> Open today at 4PM.
> 
> Otherwise:
> 
> Mon - Sat: 11:00 am - 2:00 am
> Sun: 4:00 pm - 2:00 am
> 
> 
> Love the late hours!


WHAT!?!??! You mean they're open Sunday too? Truly uncharted territory in OKC! Can we say progress?

----------


## BoulderSooner

> WHAT!?!??! You mean they're open Sunday too? Truly uncharted territory in OKC! Can we say progress?


hardly uncharted

----------


## BBatesokc

> hardly uncharted


Yeah, I agree. More of my favorite haunts are closed on Mondays than Sundays.

----------


## Pete

They have their menu up but no prices as of yet:

http://empireslicehouse.com/ESH_Menu.pdf

----------


## Mel

The names alone are worth a visit. Sounds yummy.

----------


## UnFrSaKn

They are opening at 6pm now.

----------


## UnFrSaKn



----------


## Mel

All that and a pink elephant. Gotta go.

----------


## UnFrSaKn

Power outage is delaying things... they are doing their best. No credit/debit cards.

----------


## UnFrSaKn



----------


## UnFrSaKn



----------


## UnFrSaKn

So here's the story... I got there after work around 3pm and saw them put the sign out front but couldn't read it from my car. I checked Facebook and saw that they weren't quite ready and that it will open at 6pm. So instead of leaving, I was was hungry so I got a grilled cheese at The Mule and killed time. Around 4pm I came back and ran into the pastor at The Parish across the street and his family was there to eat pizza and saw the new time. We went back to The Parish because they are still renovating and trying to get funds to complete the coffee shop next door. I head over ten till to try and get a seat for him and nine other family members. A line started right after I got there and they came out telling us that the power is out on that whole side of the street, including the street lights. We waited in line and got to know each other. The second guy who got in line next to me turned out to be an OKCTalker and knew who I was. They couldn't take credit/debit cards so I had to go to the convenience store down the street to the ATM. They had to hand write orders and got us drinks while we waited, apologizing all the way. Eventually they let us in in groups and I got a table with the first two guys behind me in line and their wives. We got a large patio seat in the side outdoor area. There are two large fans that blow but they were electric so it was hot but in the shade. Lots of flies but it was still a great experience. Food was good. Near the end of the time I was there, the power came back on but by then I was ready to go. I might gets folks after the RetroMetroOKC meeting to head here so I can comment on how it is with power on and the interior. I wanted to get photos but there would have been no lights. Management did their best in an out of control situation.

----------


## no1cub17

> Yeah, I agree. More of my favorite haunts are closed on Mondays than Sundays.


Really? Next time try going to Big Truck, Thai Kitchen, The Mule, etc. on a Sunday.

----------


## Urbanized

Mule is closed on Sunday.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Really? Next time try going to Big Truck, Thai Kitchen, The Mule, etc. on a Sunday.


OMG, three restaurants are closed = starvation.....

----------


## Roger S

Tried it for lunch today. 

Service was a little discombobulated but that seems to be the norm for new restaurants.

I tried a slice of pepperoni and I think it was called the Big Tony (Italian sausage and onions). Thought the crust was really good. Loved the pepperoni but didn't care for the Big Tony. 

Also had a spinach salad and it was really good. Would definitely have it again.

Empire's not going to completely replace Papa Angelo's for me when it comes to New York style but for someplace that you can get to from downtown for lunch it is a great addition to the area.

----------


## no1cub17

> OMG, three restaurants are closed = starvation.....


Should I compile an entire list? Would be mighty impressive. Anyway glad to see progress being made on this front. And hey at least whole foods is still open!

----------


## BBatesokc

> Should I compile an entire list? Would be mighty impressive. Anyway glad to see progress being made on this front. And hey at least whole foods is still open!


Compile away - but the list of those open on Sunday will be far greater than those not. So, in light of that fact, being open on Sunday is certainly not so rare as to be anywhere close to 'unchartered territory.'

Not that it matters, but that's how myth is born and myths quickly become stereotypes that people for whatever reason begin to accept as fact.

I will say this though, our party had a heck of a time finding a local eatery to go to for lunch on Labor Day. All our favorites were closed. Fortunately Hillbilly Po Boys was open and we had an excellent meal there.

----------


## catch22

I've been to Empire both days it has been open. Love love love.

Can't beat the pepperoni. So simple but So good. Also the rocksteady is good too. The (pretty) barkeep persuaded me to expand my diet and try the Rock Steady. Bacon, Gorgonzola cheese, red onions, and Balsamic Reduction glaze. I don't like any of those ingredients but the bacon and Dough but loved the slice!


Try it out!

----------


## Urban Pioneer

Just had it last night with Catch 22.  Pizza was awesome!  Service- I hated it.  Most of then people totally acted like they could care less and didn't want to be there.  I wasted 15 minutes of my night waiting on them to run my card.

The "front girl" was ok and moderately helpful.  I do like that they are serving pizza till 2am but they noted that they were already "playing it by ear."

That's dissapointing.  Stick to a plan and develop some late night loyalty.  Don't "play it be ear."  That's what everybody else does and thats what could make your place different.

----------


## Pete

Yes, I agree about the hours.  If they stick to their 2AM plan on a regular basis, people will make it worth their while.

But the first time you head over there and find them closed before then, things will fall apart pretty quickly.

WSKY has proven there is a market for the late night crowd, even during the week.

----------


## Urban Pioneer

Went back again last night. Service was better and they did indeed serve pizza late, late. Very good pizza and the space and patio are awesome.

----------


## CaptDave

Need to try them out. Had Chicago style last week, some NY style this week maybe.

----------


## soonerguru

Enjoyed my visit. Great atmosphere. They served pizza LATE last night, a good sign.

The pizza itself is a close facsimile to an NYC slice. Not quite there. Mine was a bit burned. Giving them a chance, however, because they're so new. Some of the service personnel seemed to not care much about the customer experience; if I were the owner, I would secret shop the place because it sucks when you're a brand new restaurant and some of your service staff acts like they couldn't give two poops about your concept or your customers. 

Overall, I'm a fan and this has the potential to be quite good, and at the least seems to fill a late-night dining void in the Plaza District.

----------


## kevinpate

Just a thought, provided UnFrSaKn is fine by it, one or more of his as it looks today photos from this past week would be a nice addition, or replacement, for some of the existing art in the article portion of this thread.

----------


## catch22

Pepperoni:



Rocksteady:

----------


## JayhawkTransplant

My boyfriend and I went tonight for dinner. I LOVED the vibe there--reminded me very much of my college town. A great mix of 80s and 90s music played while we ate. We got the garlic knots as an appetizer, and he got a house salad. I got a slice of cheese and pepperoni and he got pepperoni. It was all very, very good, and we left feeling stuffed for $10 per person. I will make it a point to go back with my friends!

----------


## kjones

We went this weekend. service was good. atmosphere was good. pizza was ok. felt pizza 23 has fresher ingredients and better pizza.  but if keep late hours would go then

----------


## Pete

Pizza by the slice is always a bit tricky because it's rare when you happen to get it right out of the oven.  More often than not, it's been sitting around for a while and that always dulls the taste.

I like the idea of slices but they almost always disappoint me.


Still, I hope this is much more of a hang-out spot and bar with some pizza rather than a food-first place.  OKC has plenty of strong restaurants now and what we really lack are good bars and a robust late-night scene.

----------


## onthestrip

Do they sell by the slice all day and evening or is it only a late night thing?

----------


## Roger S

> Still, I hope this is much more of a hang-out spot and bar with some pizza rather than a food-first place.  OKC has plenty of strong restaurants now and what we really lack are good bars and a robust late-night scene.


I think it could turn into both... I thought the food was pretty good.




> Do they sell by the slice all day and evening or is it only a late night thing?


Pretty sure it's an all day thing.

----------


## Urban Pioneer

Your right about the timing Pete.  The fresh put of the oven was by far better.  Other slices I had were harder as the crust had baked more under a heat lamp.

It is tricky because you need some degree of paced consumption to be able to roll out fresh pizza consitently.  When there were lots of people there and it was flyingbout, it was remarkably better.

----------


## SSEiYah

So I'm guessing this is not "by the slice" like Sauced on Paseo does it where they cook your individual slice to order?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I went on Sunday night and it was pretty good. The service could've been a tad better, but overall I liked it and will be back!

----------


## Pete

> So I'm guessing this is not "by the slice" like Sauced on Paseo does it where they cook your individual slice to order?


Every pizza slice has to be at least partially pre-made and pre-cooked.  You can't cook once slice from scratch.

They probably make a pizza with sauce and cheese, slice it up, let it sit until someone orders a slice, then throw on some toppings and put it back in the oven.

----------


## soonerguru

> Every pizza slice has to be at least partially pre-made and pre-cooked.  You can't cook once slice from scratch.
> 
> They probably make a pizza with sauce and cheese, slice it up, let it sit until someone orders a slice, then throw on some toppings and put it back in the oven.


This.

If you've been in the best NYC slice houses they are slightly precooked, then finished in the oven after you order them. While Empire's slices were decent, it's clear they are still trying to perfect the crust, which is what sets apart real NYC pizza from the imitators.

----------


## Urbanized

I'm not sure Empire does the partially-cooked, then-topped-to-order, then finished-in-oven route (like Sauced). I went today, and they limit the by-the-slice orders to (I think) four daily combos. They had a large warmer out, and the pizza - while very tasty and hot - came out like pizza that has been sitting for a while, not like fresh-from-the-oven. So while I need to go again and verify this, I think they just keep pizzas going for today's selected flavors, put them on the warmer when baked, carve you off a piece, and that is considered "by-the-slice." Personally, I like the other approach better, because it seems more fresh when you get it. But again, I might be totally wrong. 

Again however, it was very tasty, the salad was good, the decor was cool, and the service was better than described in other posts, so hopefully they are making headway in ironing out those bugs. I will definitely be going again.

----------


## catch22

I just ate two slices of Pepperoni at Sizzle Pie in downtown Portland. Similar concept, but no bar. Do serve beer though. They do delivery Sun-thu till 245am and fri sat 345am

Enjoyed quite a few beers watching the streetcar go by and eating some good pizza. Maybe someday the plaza will have a streetcar and I can't watch it go by and drink beer.

----------


## Martin

i picked up a pie from empire on my way home from work last week.  i really wanted to like this place but the flavor of the crust was non-existent and there was something "off" in the flavor of the sausage.  maybe i'll give them another shot in a few months but my first impression was that this place is a bar first and a pizza joint second...  looks like an awesome place to hang out, but the pizza just didn't do anything for me. -M

----------


## AP

> I just ate two slices of Pepperoni at Sizzle Pie in downtown Portland. Similar concept, but no bar. Do serve beer though. They do delivery Sun-thu till 245am and fri sat 345am
> 
> Enjoyed quite a few beers watching the streetcar go by and eating some good pizza. Maybe someday the plaza will have a streetcar and I can't watch it go by and drink beer.


I'm enjoying your Portland trip. Can't wait to go sometime soon.

----------


## Urban Pioneer

Try Escape from New York while your in Portland! Also on the streetcar line!

----------


## sroberts24

I love this place, it is 2 blocks from my house and everything I have had has been great.  I have had it 7 times in the past 2 weeks.

----------


## warreng88

I really hope the service gets better here and quick, otherwise, I am afraid they will start losing business. 

I went there with my wife's coworkers the Friday that it opened and it took us 10 minutes to place a pizza by the slice to go order and then 20 minutes to get the five slices of pizza, five salads and five cans of soft drink. So, 30 minutes to get a to go order when the pizza has already been made. 

I took my dad, brother and sister-in-law there Tuesday night around 6:30 and it was so nice out, we sat out on the patio. We waited for 15 minutes before our server even came over to acknowledge us to ask if we wanted anything else to drink besides the waters a busboy brought us. We told him we were ok and placed our order. It took 22 minutes for the pizza to get to us, which is a good time considering how busy it was. We saw our waiter once more to get the check before we left. The owners/management were great in that they were helping out the servers but I have been a server before and our server was not moving like it was busy and was not prioritizing.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I really hope the service gets better here and quick, otherwise, I am afraid they will start losing business. 
> 
> I went there with my wife's coworkers the Friday that it opened and it took us 10 minutes to place a pizza by the slice to go order and then 20 minutes to get the five slices of pizza, five salads and five cans of soft drink. So, 30 minutes to get a to go order when the pizza has already been made. 
> 
> I took my dad, brother and sister-in-law there Tuesday night around 6:30 and it was so nice out, we sat out on the patio. We waited for 15 minutes before our server even came over to acknowledge us to ask if we wanted anything else to drink besides the waters a busboy brought us. We told him we were ok and placed our order. It took 22 minutes for the pizza to get to us, which is a good time considering how busy it was. We saw our waiter once more to get the check before we left. The owners/management were great in that they were helping out the servers but I have been a server before and our server was not moving like it was busy and was not prioritizing.


i have been 3 times now and this is my experience also .. the owner/manager were great to deal with  but the servers (2 different on my 3 trips)   were very very slow .. 

that said the pizza is some of the best i have had in okc

----------


## warreng88

> i have been 3 times now and this is my experience also .. the owner/manager were great to deal with  but the servers (2 different on my 3 trips)   were very very slow .. 
> 
> that said the pizza is some of the best i have had in okc


That's disappointing that you had the same experience. I was hoping it was just me and everyone else was getting great service. I hope they ramp it up. If I go in the next time and it is the same, I am going to tell the manager, not to complain, but so some @$$hole later on doesn't have the same experience and go off the deep end.

----------


## Richard at Remax

haven't been yet but the experiences sound like the ones ive had at Picassos in the paseo. great food, great managers, but the servers/service could be real ho hum with no sense of urgency. That being said I am looking forward to a slice.

----------


## sroberts24

Like i said earlier i have been a lot.  The first time the service was sub par, but has gotten better every time.  Last night the service was excellent.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I was not satisfied at all with this place.

The food was great, and the waiter that served us was excellent. She was very nice and very interactive(if that makes any sense). It just took too dang long to get 2 slices of pizza. I also wish they would take down that black iron fence; it just makes me feel trapped. It would be nicer if there was a barrier of plants or something maybe with a 2-3 foot wall. They could use a cable to tie down the chairs and tables, if that is a concern; they were actually very nice quality chairs.

That said, this place has major potential and I would to make this a regular place to go hang out. Right now, I'm deciding if I want to move to a place around UCO in Edmond or I might possibly be looking at places in and around Midtown. This place would be awesome if it were improved.

I'm just hoping that overtime, with constructive criticism, the place will improve.

----------


## Mel

Catch22, is that a reduction of balsamic vinegar they drizzled on top of that second pizza slice pic you posted up above? I love that stuff.

----------


## catch22

Yes it is.

----------


## Mel

OK then. I must check it out. That would send a slice of pizza into orbit.

----------


## Teo9969

> I was not satisfied at all with this place.
> 
> The food was great, and the waiter that served us was excellent. She was very nice and very interactive(if that makes any sense). It just took too dang long to get 2 slices of pizza. I also wish they would take down that black iron fence; it just makes me feel trapped. It would be nicer if there was a barrier of plants or something maybe with a 2-3 foot wall. They could use a cable to tie down the chairs and tables, if that is a concern; they were actually very nice quality chairs.
> 
> That said, this place has major potential and I would to make this a regular place to go hang out. Right now, I'm deciding if I want to move to a place around UCO in Edmond or I might possibly be looking at places in and around Midtown. This place would be awesome if it were improved.
> 
> I'm just hoping that overtime, with constructive criticism, the place will improve.


You were not satisfied at all, but you loved the food and the server?

Color me perplexed.

----------


## HangryHippo

> You were not satisfied at all, but you loved the food and the server?
> 
> Color me perplexed.


Don't forget the "very nice quality chairs".

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> You were not satisfied at all, but you loved the food and the server?
> 
> Color me perplexed.


Yeah, 30 minutes for a slice of Pizza and then waiting 10 minutes for a can of Dr. Pepper after the waiter was coming out to bring me it and the manager just pulled her in like we didn't exist. Very rude. It wasn't the waiters fault, and when I asked why that happened, the manager told me we should just go somewhere else if we're going to complain.

Tonight was no better, I drove by with my cousin and they were blaring loud rap music and there were people outside cussing up a storm so everyone could hear it, just not classy at all. I really hope this place improves, as it could be cool.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Don't forget the "very nice quality chairs".


I give credit where I think it is due, and the chairs were of very good quality. They have me on that. They're not just cheap tacky plastic chairs. That is one reason I can see them having that tall iron fence around it. However, it wouldn't take much for someone to hop it after they close and have 3 people, one throwing the chairs over the fence, once putting them in the truck, one sitting in the truck ready to get away. Now, I'm assuming they would put the chairs and tables inside at night, but I don't know. 

I think this place could be great and has great potential, I just haven't like the vibe during my 3 recent visits, but I will continue trying.

----------


## Teo9969

> Yeah, 30 minutes for a slice of Pizza and then waiting 10 minutes for a can of Dr. Pepper after the waiter was coming out to bring me it and the manager just pulled her in like we didn't exist. Very rude. It wasn't the waiters fault, and when I asked why that happened, the manager told me we should just go somewhere else if we're going to complain.
> 
> Tonight was no better, I drove by with my cousin and they were blaring loud rap music and there were people outside cussing up a storm so everyone could hear it, just not classy at all. I really hope this place improves, as it could be cool.


Did you get the Manager's name? 

No way would any business owner worth their salt will allow a manager to say "you should go somewhere else if you're going to complain". I understand you're younger and that sometimes people under 25 - 30 are not the preferred guests for employees in the restaurant industry, but in no way is it ever acceptable to say "you should go somewhere else if you're going to complain". If you can voice that incident to the owner,  that would be awesome. Even if you can just tell them what day and time you were at the restaurant, the owner can probably figure that out.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Did you get the Manager's name? 
> 
> No way would any business owner worth their salt will allow a manager to say "you should go somewhere else if you're going to complain". I understand you're younger and that sometimes people under 25 - 30 are not the preferred guests for employees in the restaurant industry, but in no way is it ever acceptable to say "you should go somewhere else if you're going to complain". If you can voice that incident to the owner,  that would be awesome. Even if you can just tell them what day and time you were at the restaurant, the owner can probably figure that out.


No, he said that and then immediately walked away and did something else like I wasn't even there, and I just kind of stood there. dumbfounded, questioning whether he really said that, and my cousin, just said lets get of here, so I did. It was unacceptable and next time I'm there, if I see him, hopefully I will be able to recognize him and get some information about him. 

BTW, I don't remember the exact day that happened, but it was sometime in late August or very early September I believe.

----------


## andrew3077

So just to offer an alternate opinion, I've dined in at Empire several times and I really enjoyed the food. The garlic knots were tasty and the slices were perfect, along with that tasty pink sauce to dip the crust in! I didn't notice excellent service, but I haven't yet experienced anything horrible like what was said above. I might have just caught them during better times. The patio has been spectacular the past week with the great weather, and take out is slowly becoming my new replacement for midnight taco bell runs. It's awesome to have another option that stays open late that's not McD's, TBell, IHOP, etc.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> So just to offer an alternate opinion, I've dined in at Empire several times and I really enjoyed the food. The garlic knots were tasty and the slices were perfect, along with that tasty pink sauce to dip the crust in! I didn't notice excellent service, but I haven't yet experienced anything horrible like what was said above. I might have just caught them during better times. The patio has been spectacular the past week with the great weather, and take out is slowly becoming my new replacement for midnight taco bell runs. It's awesome to have another option that stays open late that's not McD's, TBell, IHOP, etc.


Well, I really don't want to say it was horrible. See again, the slice of pizza I had, was a slice of pepperoni pizza; it very might as well have been the best slice of pizza I've ever had. The lady who helped us, was very nice and interactive. So let me break this down.

1. The atmosphere was great, except for the tall iron fence, but that's not really a big deal.

2.Our waiter was very nice!

3.The food took waaaaaaaaay to long to get out there, a little irritating, but that's okay, I was talking with my cousin and enjoying myself.

4.Then when I wanted another can of Dr. Pepper, our waitress went to go get it, and someone(who I thought to be a manager) called her name and said get in here I need you, as she was walking out. I thought that was kind of rude and odd.

5.The man who did that was indeed a manager(or claimed to be) and when I asked why he did that and why the food took so long, he you're just being negative and if all I was going to do was complain, I should go somewhere else that suits my needs better. 

I just thought it was very unprofessional and rude. I am still very mixed about this place. I really, REALLY want to like it, and I will definitely give it a third chance(well to be fair, fourth, as tonight we just drove by it). Hopefully I just went on bad days, and was just really unlucky lol, because I want to say great things about it.

----------


## Teo9969

> Well, I really don't want to say it was horrible. See again, the slice of pizza I had, was a slice of pepperoni pizza; it very might as well have been the best slice of pizza I've ever had. The lady who helped us, was very nice and interactive. So let me break this down.
> 
> 1. The atmosphere was great, except for the tall iron fence, but that's not really a big deal.
> 
> 2.Our waiter was very nice!
> 
> 3.The food took waaaaaaaaay to long to get out there, a little irritating, but that's okay, I was talking with my cousin and enjoying myself.
> 
> 4.Then when I wanted another can of Dr. Pepper, our waitress went to go get it, and someone(who I thought to be a manager) called her name and said get in here I need you, as she was walking out. I thought that was kind of rude and odd.
> ...


Was the server at your table when the manager called her in or on her way to the table? Because if it's the latter, I'm trying to picture how the conversation between you and the manager was even broached.

Also, in the future, when you're at a restaurant and you feel you need to talk to the manager, good or bad, it's good to make it conversational. So when either the manager approaches you (usually because you ask the server to send the manager over) or you approach the manager, the conversation goes something like:

Manager: "Hey guys, how are you doing tonight?"

You: "Hello sir/ma'am, my name is Plu Pan, and sorry, but I didn't catch your name."

Manager: "Oh, yes, I'm _____"

You: "Pleasure to meet you _____." and then "I noticed the food took x amount of time to come out tonight, and that seemed a little long given the amount of people dining"

Manager: "Oh...apology blah blah explanation blah blah blah what can we do for you?"

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Was the server at your table when the manager called her in or on her way to the table? Because if it's the latter, I'm trying to picture how the conversation between you and the manager was even broached


Ok, so I asked for another can of Dr. Pepper. . . she said she'd bring it right out. . . so she went in to get it, and in a few mins or so, she opened the door that leads to the patio and we were sitting on the opposite corner. . . right after she came out, she hadn't made it to our table yet, someone came out and told her come back and something else, I couldn't really make it out. . . so she went back in and did whatever it is she did. . . she eventually came back out ten minutes later and said she was sorry, her manager called her in to assist him.

some time later, as we were leaving, I noticed the same guy who called her, because when the door was open I could see him shouting her name(which I can't remember that either), and I said "excuse me, why did it take so long for our food to be served and why did you call the lady in when she was already halfway to our table? and then he said stop being negative and go somewhere else yada yada yada. . . 

That makes sense?




> Also, in the future, when you're at a restaurant and you feel you need to talk to the manager, good or bad, it's good to make it conversational. So when either the manager approaches you (usually because you ask the server to send the manager over) or you approach the manager, the conversation goes something like:
> 
> Manager: "Hey guys, how are you doing tonight?"
> 
> You: "Hello sir/ma'am, my name is Plu Pan, and sorry, but I didn't catch your name."
> 
> Manager: "Oh, yes, I'm _____"
> 
> You: "Pleasure to meet you _____." and then "I noticed the food took x amount of time to come out tonight, and that seemed a little long given the amount of people dining"
> ...


That is really good advice and I'll remember that next time. I don't why I didn't think of that though, I guess it will just come with experience.

----------


## Teo9969

> Ok, so I asked for another can of Dr. Pepper. . . she said she'd bring it right out. . . so she went in to get it, and in a few mins or so, she opened the door that leads to the patio and we were sitting on the opposite corner. . . right after she came out, she hadn't made it to our table yet, someone came out and told her come back and something else, I couldn't really make it out. . . so she went back in and did whatever it is she did. . . she eventually came back out ten minutes later and said she was sorry, her manager called her in to assist him.
> 
> some time later, as we were leaving, I noticed the same guy who called her, because when the door was open I could see him shouting her name(which I can't remember that either), and I said "excuse me, why did it take so long for our food to be served and why did you call the lady in when she was already halfway to our table? and then he said stop being negative and go somewhere else yada yada yada. . . 
> 
> That makes sense?


It makes sense, but it makes me cringe  :Wink: 

I can live with the question about why the food took a long time. That's totally common and a very natural question in the course of really any profession (I imagine the project managers and developers of aLoft had to ask that question of their now-defunct concrete contractor).

I can't understand asking the question of why the manager asked the server to come do something. It seems a bit to me like questioning a server as to why they went to "table x" before coming to my table, or questioning a banker as to why they answered their office phone while you were present.

I can't exactly pin point why it's a painfully weird question to ask a restaurant manager other than maybe the question gives off a sense that you're telling them how to do their job.

And believe me, based on how you conduct yourself on this forum, I don't doubt you had anything but the best intentions. But intentions don't communicate anything, and I just get the sense from everything you've said that the manager felt very attacked based on how you communicated your concerns. That certainly does not absolve him of the egregious action of saying "you should go somewhere else" and he absolutely should have taken the opportunity to talk through the issues with you. But I can see how he may have felt provoked.




> That is really good advice and I'll remember that next time. I don't why I didn't think of that though, I guess it will just come with experience.


No biggie at all. Education takes time and opportunity. I don't think anybody's life is going to be lost over dinner.  :Tongue:

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> It makes sense, but it makes me cringe 
> 
> I can live with the question about why the food took a long time. That's totally common and a very natural question in the course of really any profession (I imagine the project managers and developers of aLoft had to ask that question of their now-defunct concrete contractor).
> 
> I can't understand asking the question of why the manager asked the server to come do something. It seems a bit to me like questioning a server as to why they went to "table x" before coming to my table, or questioning a banker as to why they answered their office phone while you were present.
> 
> I can't exactly pin point why it's a painfully weird question to ask a restaurant manager other than maybe the question gives off a sense that you're telling them how to do their job.
> 
> And believe me, based on how you conduct yourself on this forum, I don't doubt you had anything but the best intentions. But intentions don't communicate anything, and I just get the sense from everything you've said that the manager felt very attacked based on how you communicated your concerns. That certainly does not absolve him of the egregious action of saying "you should go somewhere else" and he absolutely should have taken the opportunity to talk through the issues with you. But I can see how he may have felt provoked.


I completely understand where you're coming from. I don't have any vendetta against the manager though. People are human and sometimes snap, make mistakes, etc... Now, if this has happened to multiple people, then yeah, something needs to be done about it. I don't think I had had a tone with him, but then again, who am I to criticize myself lol. . . so maybe he was in a pickle and just flustered and took it the wrong way. 

Anyways, like I said, I am more than willing to go back and optimistic that everything will be good this time. I have no doubt the owner wants to make this a wonderful experience for everyone and I bet you, I'll be back on here in less than a week saying I had a great time.




> No biggie at all. Education takes time and opportunity. I don't think anybody's life is going to be lost over dinner.


True true true. . . I don't want to be one of "those" guys who get worked up on something minuscule and before I know it, I'll be hunched over my keyboard like Praedura and the stage center announcement writing, day 3,568, food supplies running low, and I still am not anywhere close to finding out the answer as to why the waiter went back inside!!!! or in Praedura's case, it would be along the lines of, day 4,593, food supplies running low, and still just 90 days away from it, I am beginning to think Steve is a wizard who keeps altering the time patterns lol  :Smile: 

I'm just joking of course, with Praedura and Steve. I trust Steve and I might actually be more excited than Praedura about this new tower, I dunno lololol ;p

----------


## soonerguru

Went tonight and the service -- and pizza -- were exemplary. AND celebrity chef Danny Bowien was there with his entourage. The place is getting great!

----------


## betts

How cool would it be if Danny put a restaurant at the Plaza?

----------


## catch22

Awesome!!

----------


## ljbab728

I wonder if it isn't time for this to be moved to the food thread.

----------


## warreng88

> How cool would it be if Danny put a restaurant at the Plaza?


I have heard the upholstery shop is looking for other digs and will soon sell his building. It would be a good spot for a Mission Chinese.

----------


## Joe Kimball

I went for dinner during the festival Saturday. I thought that it was exquisite with the outdoor seating (I didn't feel trapped by the gate, but that's preference), the heady flavor of the Fat Tony, and...well, the service was a tad slow, I think, but that didn't matter this evening. I'm thrilled to hear of their extended hours.

Mind, I experienced this after a couple of glasses of Choctaw Avenue merlot from across the street...  :Wink:

----------


## catch22

Went in last night around 11pm. Pizza great as always, my second slice took about 15 minutes (despite reminding the bartender twice about my wait (there were slices under the lamps...so not waiting for a new pie, just someone to grab a plate and slide the slice on to it)). The bartender brought me two slices to make up for the wait. They were also good. 

I think the bartender was new, came from Vibe or something.

----------


## onthestrip

So if I go there at dinner time and want a slice or two to go, how long is that going to take? Is the pizza not ready to go immediately, they have to do a quick warm up in the oven like Falcones or does it take much longer than that?

----------


## catch22

To-go slice maybe 5 minutes....

From what I can tell, they don't put them in the oven after you order. They put the pie under warming lamps and pull the slices off and take them directly to your table.

----------


## Larry OKC

Based strictly on what is posted:

The interior looks good but the exterior "curb appeal" seems lacking/bland (the rendering had more oomph with the contrasting roof line and the red door)...I like the EMPIRE sign (is it a refurbished or new)...but it doesn't give you much of a clue what type of business it is...

Was wondering about the size of the pizzas given the hefty price, but that pic of the whole pie on the 1st page looks like the value for the money is there! But for the price I would expect more than paper plates etc.

But it seems worth giving them a shot

----------


## OKCRT

Can someone please compare to Papa Angelos in Bethany.

----------


## Garin

> Can someone please compare to Papa Angelos in Bethany.


I like papa Angelo's a little better , but they are pretty comparable

----------


## Roger S

> I like papa Angelo's a little better , but they are pretty comparable


I agree..... Papa Angelo's is a little more traditional.

----------


## OKCRT

> I agree..... Papa Angelo's is a little more traditional.


Just had Papa Angelos :Smile:  tonight after reading this thread and it was great as always. Will have to check out Empire soon.

----------


## soonerguru

When it's on, it is better than Papa Angelo's.

----------


## Roger S

> When it's on, it is better than Papa Angelo's.


I don't know..... It's hard to beat a Papa Angelo's with pepperoni and meatballs.  :Wink: 

Actually the day I went to Slice House I tried their pepperoni to compare to Papa Angelo's. I commented that Slice House could very easily become an occasional replacement for Papa Angelo's.

I will pretty much only eat pizza two places in the metro area.... Papa Angelo's for New York Style and Humble Pie for Chicago Style.

----------


## catch22

Very, very, bery, disappointed that they shut to osbb off at 1140pm tonight'sz . Very disappointed..........

----------


## UnFrSaKn

A decent group of us after the OKCTalk meet-up tried to get some pizza here around midnight and were turned away. Tried Saint's down the street. No food. Tried WSKY Lounge... no food.

----------


## Teo9969

'twas certainly no bueno.

----------


## UnFrSaKn

Denied!

----------


## kevinpate

> A decent group of us after the OKCTalk meet-up tried to get some pizza here around midnight and were turned away. Tried Saint's down the street. No food. Tried WSKY Lounge... no food.


All these new places, and no late night food. Oh well, they ain't hip, they ain't cool, but at least IHOP and Waffle House know how to give out some midnightish and beyond tummy love.

----------


## warreng88

> Denied!


Ok, I gotta know: who is who in this picture?

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

Ya'll should of come around the corner to the house.  I woulda lit the fire pit and fed ya.

Next time.

----------


## BBatesokc

So, Empire's posted hours are until 2am but they turn customers away at midnight? 

I haven't even tried the pizza yet and its already leaving a bad taste in my mouth.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

That definitely is an awesome shot! So sneaky Will!

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> From left to right:
> 
> Trevor, Braden, Pete, Madeleine, Sid, Sophie, Anya, Shawn.


I think Curt and Andrew are way back behind too.

----------


## catch22

They kept serving drinks late. But the waitress who was serving me and UP said the kitchen staff got fed up last night and literally walked out. 


We'll see.... I'm disappointed too. I got one slice, before I could order another slice they shut down the kitchen. Waitress was nice though, made salads from scratch for UP and his friend.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

This place seems to have some significant personnel/management issues.  That is disappointing.

----------


## BBatesokc

> They kept serving drinks late. But the waitress who was serving me and UP said the kitchen staff got fed up last night and literally walked out. 
> 
> 
> We'll see.... I'm disappointed too. I got one slice, before I could order another slice they shut down the kitchen. Waitress was nice though, made salads from scratch for UP and his friend.


Got fed up? With what - getting to sit around collecting an hourly wage without having to work much?

I'll probably have to wait a week or two before trying this place - if I go in with a negative opinion then there isn't much hope for my review.

----------


## catch22

Keep in mind I had about 2 liters of margarita from the OKCTalk party, and about 4 f5's from another party, and two beers at empire. So maybe I misunderstood what she said, but I'm pretty sure that's how she put it.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

> Keep in mind I had about 2 liters of margarita from the OKCTalk party, and about 4 f5's from another party, and two beers at empire. So maybe I misunderstood what she said, but I'm pretty sure that's how she put it.


Well based on this quote from above, I'm not sure I'd take your word for it...lol.




> Very, very, bery, disappointed that they shut to osbb off at 1140pm tonight'sz . Very disappointed..........

----------


## AP

> Well based on this quote from above, I'm not sure I'd take your word for it...lol.


Classic.

----------


## catch22

I think Siri wasn't quite understanding what I was saying.  :Big Grin:

----------


## kevinpate

> We even called ahead. Yeah, was pretty bummed.


Not to pile on, but that is as sad as it is disappointing. It's just rude of a business.

----------


## BDK

> Denied!


Somebody more skillful than me should photoshop the Entourage logo onto this.

----------


## onthestrip

Can't speak much about the service as I just met some friends wasn't there long but the slice (fungus among us) that was waiting on me was good. I also like the atmosphere and finish out of the interior, good music was playing too. I think I like the food a little better at the mule but I like the atmosphere a little more at Empire. Being able to go get just a slice when I want is a nice convenience too. I give it my recommendation and it's another solid spot for the neighborhood gem that is the plaza.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Has anyone contacted the owner? Maybe he doesn't even know this is going on. . . if the staff walked out, I'm sure he knows that, but being denied food when they clearly have a 2am closing posted?

----------


## Teo9969

> So, Empire's posted hours are until 2am but they turn customers away at midnight? 
> 
> I haven't even tried the pizza yet and its already leaving a bad taste in my mouth.


The group was already at the door before I arrived, but as I understand it, they didn't deny us entry, they just didn't have any food, so we opted to try everywhere else. 

It was funny to see a group of people wandering around the plaza looking for food. I think 2 more successful pub type places in that area would open up the ability to serve food until 1 on a regular basis. Is the Guatemalan restaurant going to be ABC-2?

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Keep in mind I had about 2 liters of margarita from the OKCTalk party, and about 4 f5's from another party, and two beers at empire. So maybe I misunderstood what she said, but I'm pretty sure that's how she put it.


Haha! (since the like button is outta commission on this thread)

Perfect remedy for a hangover: Vitamins B1, B6, B12 & 2 Advil.

----------


## Pete

That was so bizarre...  We did call ahead as we were at Skinny Slims and they assured us they were open until 2 (no mention of food problems).

When we arrived, we were told "we are out of pizza".  Of course, that doesn't make any sense and then one of the wait staff said some of the other staff staged a mass walk out.


However, really, really cool place that was pretty hopping after midnight on a Thursday with no food.  Hope to get by there again before I leave town but they are making me earn my slice!

----------


## Pete

This looks really cool:

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I went there the other night and it was great! Really enjoyed it this time around.

----------


## warreng88

I drove by this morning and there was a tent taking up the entire patio area. I assume this is for the carnival and only temporary.

----------


## BBatesokc

Finally ate there yesterday afternoon for lunch with a party of 6.

Got there right about 12:15pm and the place was maybe half full and never got any fuller.

Really like the vibe..... sorta S&B's meets Edna's (but with pizza) but overall felt very 'Austin-ish' and we all liked it.

The waitress was training a new hire waitress and both were very nice and unique in their own way - thumbs up again.

Found a booth in the back corner and ordered up some appetizers - some drunken mushrooms and the garlic knots.

Both were fine - nothing exceptional and probably wouldn't order again. The knots could have been more garlicy and the sauce was pretty bland. The mushrooms tasted fine, but the texture will not be to some people's liking - had the texture of a wet filmy oyster on a limp mushroom. Halfof us liked them and half did not.

We all did pizza by the slice. 

Orders were taken quickly and the food arrived timely.

I had the Rocksteady and some special of the day.

Both were big slices, thin crust and gooey hot.

Flavor was really good, though I really couldn't distinguish the flavors of the ingredients.

I like this type of pizza - not crunchy and easily folded and eaten.

My biggest gripe actually wasn't the pizza or appetizers - it was the fact they brought my soda pop out in a can. Was told refills were not free. 

I really don't like this policy in this day and age. 

Six of us ate for $60.

All-in-all we all really liked the place and will most likely be back.

----------


## warreng88

> Finally ate there yesterday afternoon for lunch with a party of 6.
> 
> Got there right about 12:15pm and the place was maybe half full and never got any fuller.
> 
> Really like the vibe..... sorta S&B's meets Edna's (but with pizza) but overall felt very 'Austin-ish' and we all liked it.
> 
> The waitress was training a new hire waitress and both were very nice and unique in their own way - thumbs up again.
> 
> Found a booth in the back corner and ordered up some appetizers - some drunken mushrooms and the garlic knots.
> ...


Glad to hear that the service has vastly improved. That was the only problem I and several others had with the place.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Glad to hear that the service has vastly improved. That was the only problem I and several others had with the place.


But, they also were not busy. No idea if things grind to a halt when they get packed.

Also, I added one gripe since your comment - serving soda pop in the can and not giving free refills.....

Get a soda fountain and offer free refills!!!!!!!

----------


## soonerguru

> But, they also were not busy. No idea if things grind to a halt when they get packed.
> 
> Also, I added one gripe since your comment - serving soda pop in the car and not giving free refills.....
> 
> Get a soda fountain and offer free refills!!!!!!!


They don't do that in NYC! Dude, a slice there is $3.50. Price is not something to whine about. At least we finally have a decent facsimile of a NY slice!

----------


## BBatesokc

> They don't do that in NYC! Dude, a slice there is $3.50. Price is not something to whine about. At least we finally have a decent facsimile of a NY slice!


I go to NYC on a pretty regular basis (up to 5 times a year) and often eat pizza and in most instances the soda is from a fountain.

Also, who gives a flip what they do in NYC? I wouldn't compare their pizza to NYC pizza to begin with. 

Only offering soda in a can in OKC is gripe worthy in my book and is why you almost never see it served that way.

----------


## Roger S

> They don't do that in NYC! Dude, a slice there is $3.50. Price is not something to whine about. At least we finally have a decent facsimile of a NY slice!


I've never been to NYC but I still think Papa Angelo's is slightly better than Empire..... I do enjoy both places.

----------


## Urbanized

I've been there maybe a half-dozen times now, and I've never had bad service. But then again, I almost always have sat at the bar. Regarding the knots, I have experienced some inconsistency with them. A few times they have been good but nothing to write home about, and a couple of times they have been by far the best part of the meal. As in super, super tasty. Probably just inconsistency based on who is in the kitchen (which I hope they sort out), but I wouldn't give up on them so soon.

----------


## Urban Pioneer

> Also, who gives a flip what they do in NYC? I wouldn't compare their pizza to NYC pizza to begin with.


Why not? lol The place is called "Empire". Their owners claim that NYC style is what their aiming for. I think comparing the two would only be expected considering such promotions.

----------


## soonerguru

> I go to NYC on a pretty regular basis (up to 5 times a year) and often eat pizza and in most instances the soda is from a fountain.
> 
> Also, who gives a flip what they do in NYC? I wouldn't compare their pizza to NYC pizza to begin with. 
> 
> Only offering soda in a can in OKC is gripe worthy in my book and is why you almost never see it served that way.


And you get unlimited soda refills from a fountain? At a slice joint in NYC? 

LOL. Right, dude.

And yes, the point is that you're begging for free soda when the place is already cheap. Is 12 oz. of soda not enough? You could always splurge and buy another can.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Why not? lol The place is called "Empire". Their owners claim that NYC style is what their aiming for. I think comparing the two would only be expected considering such promotions.


Fair enough, but I guess I should compare the plethora of 'Mexican' restaurants in this town to actual authentic Mexican food too - I mean they do have "Mexican" in their name/marketing.

----------


## BBatesokc

> And you get unlimited soda refills from a fountain? At a slice joint in NYC? 
> 
> LOL. Right, dude.
> 
> And yes, the point is that you're begging for free soda when the place is already cheap. Is 12 oz. of soda not enough? You could always splurge and buy another can.


I have no idea if they're 'unlimited' but yes, a great many of the slice places I have been to provide a fountain drink and I almost always get at least one refill and have never been charged.

Your "Lol Right, dude" and "begging for free soda" is so childish. You have on idea what places I've patronized, I've been to NYC far to many times to count and exactly where was I begging?

The norm in this city is fountain drink with refills - yet you can't seem to wrap your mind around the fact a patron might actually consider that an expectation based on that norm. Not to mention the fact the customer is not told this on the menu and they most likely charged $1.25-$2 for a .$27 can that would have only been $.10 from a fountain.

I get it, its not an issue with you, move along.

----------


## LocoAko

> And you get unlimited soda refills from a fountain? At a slice joint in NYC? 
> 
> LOL. Right, dude.
> 
> And yes, the point is that you're begging for free soda when the place is already cheap. Is 12 oz. of soda not enough? You could always splurge and buy another can.


Yeah. I'm from NYC and pizza places are notorious for making you buy cans/bottles and not a fountain drink. Never seen that at a pizza place specifically, though perhaps it exists somewhere. I just haven't seen it. Most of the places I'd get pizza from are in-and-out type places though, so maybe that's the difference.

And not all pizza in NYC is necessarily $3.50. Sure it isn't the best, but you can some pretty good street pizza for $1.00-$1.50 slice. It's disgusting and delicious, LOL.  :Smile:

----------


## metro

> They don't do that in NYC! Dude, a slice there is $3.50. Price is not something to whine about. At least we finally have a decent facsimile of a NY slice!


1.) We're not NYC
2.) We've had a place that is just as good if not better than many places in NYC, it's called Papa Angelo's in Bethany. HIGHLY RECOMMEND!

----------


## andrew3077

> I drove by this morning and there was a tent taking up the entire patio area. I assume this is for the carnival and only temporary.


So if you check out Vanity Perkins's instagram, that tent appears to be where a bunch of Thunder players celebrated Nick Collison's birthday party. ("I Love you wall" can be seen in Serge&GF's photo)

Instaregret for not going, I was in Norman for the game!!!

Nick Collison's Halloween Birthday Party - Imgur
Instagram

----------


## soonerguru

> 1.) *We're not NYC*
> 2.) We've had a place that is just as good if not better than many places in NYC, it's called Papa Angelo's in Bethany. HIGHLY RECOMMEND!


No way! Really? Wow! 

I tried Papa Angelo's once and it sucked. I'll give it another shot.

----------


## Pete

> So if you check out Vanity Perkins's instagram, that tent appears to be where a bunch of Thunder players celebrated Nick Collison's birthday party. ("I Love you wall" can be seen in Serge&GF's photo)
> 
> Instaregret for not going, I was in Norman for the game!!!
> 
> Nick Collison's Halloween Birthday Party - Imgur
> Instagram


Wow, great eye!

Empire certainly seems like the place all the sudden.  Guess I'll have to go back when they actually are serving pizza.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## soonerguru

> Wow, great eye!
> 
> Empire certainly seems like the place all the sudden.  Guess I'll have to go back when they actually are serving pizza.


I was there! It was great seeing the team having a good time.

----------


## Urbanized

Also good to see them continue to filter into less-obvious areas of the city and living more like locals than visitors. Which means they will expose others (other athletes, sports writers, celebrities, etc) to some of the hidden gems we offer, and help improve our rep. Six years will do that, I suppose.

----------


## no1cub17

My god that is great!!! Maybe (gulp) KD and Russ will actually stay here when their current deals are up? Imagine that.

Finally got to try it out today. Service was good, not amazing, but good enough. Pizza was so-so, again not great but not bad either. Love the vibe though, and the beer selection is fantastic. Plenty of craft beer but enough "normal" stuff to keep simple palates like mine satisfied.. In fact I wish this place was closer to DD - if that were the case I'd be there on the regular.

----------


## kevinpate

Are they actually staying open until 2 am?  
Do they have pizza after 12:30 a.m.?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Are they actually staying open until 2 am?  
> Do they have pizza after 12:30 a.m.?


I was in there until 1:30(ish)am a week or two ago, and they had pizza.

----------


## kevinpate

Good to know.  I was thinking about popping in early early this am.  My lovely's flight back from a cuddling g-babies trip was delayed over two hours before departing DEN.

Once her bags were the car though, all she wanted was home and a pillow. Between our lil' darlin's being right happy to see Nana, and finishing crocheting 64 crochet blocks together for Ollie's blankie, Nana was a wee bit spent.

Another night, canned soda notwithstanding.

----------


## Pete

Photo from Spartan:

----------


## Urbanized

Having eaten at Empire maybe 10 times now, I would highly recommend one thing. If you have time and several people, instead of getting by-the-slice pizza, agree on a pie or a half-and-half and get one made from scratch. Their by-the-slice pizza just rates "good" to "very good" in my book, due to the fact that it is made and then held under a heat lamp until purchased. You are at the whim of demand.

If you happen to be there during a time when the flavor you desire is flying off of the shelf and you get something hot out of the oven, you'll be very happy. But if demand isn't high at the moment on the type you want and it has been sitting around for a while, you might be a little underwhelmed. I prefer the method used at Sauced (I have no connection to Sauced and actually go to Empire far more often however). Sauced's way of pre-prepping and pre-cooking blank slices, then topping to order and finishing in an oven just makes for fresher-tasting slices in most instances.

That said, if you go to Empire and order a whole pie, I will place it up against any pizza in OKC. It is absolutely delicious. Trust me, go when you can order a whole pie.

----------


## RadicalModerate

imho, That ^ was one of the best, most pragmatic and practical reviews of [what used to be the next big thing] that I have encountered.  Thank you.
Previously, I was on the fence about making a trip down to the vicinity of Empire Slice House.  Now it is on my Definitely Do list.
I know exactly what you are referring to when you say that "by the slice" puts you at "the whim of demand".  Perfect.
(I had the same feeling about Falcone's before it faded into pizza history).

Since it is extremely unlikely that I would be with a group large enough to eat an entire pizza, I would probably order one, eat a couple of slices and take the rest home.  I would hope that it reheats well from the 'fridge.

----------


## Pete

> Going tonight for the first time. Looking forward to it!


Well, the first time to actually eat anyway.   :Smile:

----------


## Urbanized

> ...Since it is extremely unlikely that I would be with a group large enough to eat an entire pizza, I would probably order one, eat a couple of slices and take the rest home.  I would hope that it reheats well from the 'fridge.


It does reheat very nicely. I've not ordered a whole pie when visiting solo, but even two people are unlikely to finish one. Went with a co-worker and we barely ate half. So you'll definitely have quite a bit left over, which is fine because...fridge pizza!

----------


## Garin

It has quickly become my favorite pizza in this city.....

----------


## RadicalModerate

> It does reheat very nicely. I've not ordered a whole pie when visiting solo, but even two people are unlikely to finish one. Went with a co-worker and we barely ate half. So you'll definitely have quite a bit left over, which is fine because...fridge pizza!


Time for an old Math Joke:
"How would you like your pizza sliced, Sir? Six pieces or twelve pieces?"
"Better make it six.  There's no way I could eat twelve."

Thanks, again, for the reminder of Empire Slice House.
Happy New Year!

P.S.  =) :

----------


## kevinpate

Left-over pizza?  You guys crack me up.

----------


## RadicalModerate

heh, heh, heh . . . (!)

I figure that by about June, I'll be down to 200. 
To celebrate, I plan on visiting Empire Slice House.
Followed by a donut chaser from the Daylight down the street. 
For just desserts.

----------


## bluedogok

> Left-over pizza?  You guys crack me up.


As I have gotten older I don't eat near as much, just can't and I am not exactly "small". We almost always have leftover pizza at most places, the thin at The Walnut Room we will finish off but for most it is another meal.

----------


## onthestrip

> Having eaten at Empire maybe 10 times now, I would highly recommend one thing. If you have time and several people, instead of getting by-the-slice pizza, agree on a pie or a half-and-half and get one made from scratch. Their by-the-slice pizza just rates "good" to "very good" in my book, due to the fact that it is made and then held under a heat lamp until purchased. You are at the whim of demand.
> 
> If you happen to be there during a time when the flavor you desire is flying off of the shelf and you get something hot out of the oven, you'll be very happy. But if demand isn't high at the moment on the type you want and it has been sitting around for a while, you might be a little underwhelmed. I prefer the method used at Sauced (I have no connection to Sauced and actually go to Empire far more often however). Sauced's way of pre-prepping and pre-cooking blank slices, then topping to order and finishing in an oven just makes for fresher-tasting slices in most instances.
> 
> That said, if you go to Empire and order a whole pie, I will place it up against any pizza in OKC. It is absolutely delicious. Trust me, go when you can order a whole pie.


I was told (by a bartender) that the slices are partially cooked and then finished off/quick reheat upon ordering ala Sauced. And it makes sense because slices normally take a few minutes to get after you order.

----------


## soonerguru

> I was told (by a bartender) that the slices are partially cooked and then finished off/quick reheat upon offering ala Sauced. And it makes sense because slices normally take a few minutes to get.


That's how they do it in NYC.

----------


## Urbanized

It could be that they re-heat an already-topped slice after you order, but I can tell you for a fact that it is NOT the same as Sauced or the above-described NYC slices. In those instances they pre-make "blank" pizzas with sauce and base cheese and then pre-bake, but not to the point of finished. Then when you order, they top to your specifications and then send the individual slices through the oven to finish.

In the case of Empire, they pre-make a completed pie and then hold under a lamp until you order (from a specified menu). It's possible that they re-heat, but there is no customization allowed. The pizza is done; that is why they limit you to only certain favors each day when ordering by-the-slice. Trust me on this. It might seem like a minor difference, but it IS a difference. If you want custom toppings, that is only going to happen if you order a whole pie.

----------


## soonerguru

> It could be that they re-heat an already-topped slice after you order, but I can tell you for a fact that it is NOT the same as Sauced or the above-described NYC slices.* In those instances they pre-make "blank" pizzas with sauce and base cheese and then pre-bake,* but not to the point of finished. Then when you order, they top to your specifications and then send the individual slices through the oven to finish.
> 
> In the case of Empire, they pre-make a completed pie and then hold under a lamp until you order (from a specified menu). It's possible that they re-heat, but there is no customization allowed. The pizza is done; that is why they limit you to only certain favors each day when ordering by-the-slice. Trust me on this. It might seem like a minor difference, but it IS a difference. If you want custom toppings, that is only going to happen if you order a whole pie.


Sauced, maybe. But not at the good NYC slice houses. No. They usually make a cheese, a pepperoni, and a sausage. If you want more than that, whatevs. They cook them about 95 percent. Then they heat them up quickly to perfection when you order. The turnover is quick enough in a decent joint the food always tastes super fresh.

----------


## Urbanized

I'd like to think that I have been to some decent NYC slice houses myself, and I've seen both ways.

The fact remains that if you want Empire's best product, you should order a pie from scratch. By-the-slice is still a fine option there if you're in a hurry, but it is not as consistently great.

----------


## BBatesokc

> I'd like to think that I have been to some decent NYC slice houses myself, and I've seen both ways.
> 
> The fact remains that if you want Empire's best product, you should order a pie from scratch. By-the-slice is still a fine option there if you're in a hurry, but it is not as consistently great.


We've eaten there several times ourselves, and I'd agree with that assessment. Also, the last time we were there I had pepperoni and they DID NOT run it through the oven again - I watched her grab it from under the heat lamp and bring it to me.

----------


## soonerguru

Clearly Empire is good: it has brought the OKCTalk community together. How rare is it for so many people on this board to agree on a restaurant?

----------


## OKCRT

Someone should do a poll. papa Angelo or Empire. These 2 seem to get the nod for NY style pizzer

----------


## Pete

> Clearly Empire is good: it has brought the OKCTalk community together. How rare is it for so many people on this board to agree on a restaurant?


The restaurant game in OKC has come a long way in the last few years which means we are finally getting a bunch of just plain good operations, and that makes it easy to agree.

The love for the Good Egg restaurants is pretty universal, for example.

----------


## Prunepicker

> The restaurant game in OKC has come a long way in the last few years which 
> means we are finally getting a bunch of just plain good operations, and that 
> makes it easy to agree.
> 
> The love for the Good Egg restaurants is pretty universal, for example.


This pretty much negates wanting a national chain to violate our city.  There 
are so many local cafes that are no less than excellent.  Why would anybody 
want a chain when they can get a local biz that's as superb as any Yankee 
or West Coast restaurant?  Seriously.

Except for the Braized Lamb Shank, OKC is as good as the 21 Club.

OKC is fab.

----------


## Bellaboo

Went there the other night - I'll give them a thumbs up !

----------


## Plutonic Panda

A nice picture of this restaurant. I really like this place, despite a few issues I had earlier on. Added patio now.

----------


## gurantula35

"The 21 Hottest Pizza Places Across the US Right Now"

Empire Slice House makes the list at #5

The 21 Hottest Pizza Places Across the US Right Now - Hot Hot Heat! - Eater National

----------


## jrod

NBD... I love Empire.

This has basically become my wife and I's local. Every Saturday, without fail, 3 slices (between the two of us), and 3-4 beers (not between the two of us  :Big Grin:  )

If you haven't been yet, go.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I had some slices of pizza from this joint last night..that some friends had picked up and had at their house. Not toooo shabby!

----------


## BBatesokc

Some behind the scenes drama playing out with Empire and their original financing.... Relationship leads to loan, relationship sours, people want their money.

Wade Starr vs. Empire Slice 

OCIS Case Summary for CJ-2014-2106- Wade Starr v. Rachel Cope Scope Concepts Empire (Oklahoma County District Courts)

----------


## BBatesokc

The civil case involving the money used to finance Empire Slice must be heating up..... a five year VPO was issued against Wade Starr in this case.

OCIS Case Summary for PO-2014-881- Rachel E Cope v. Wade Mock Starr (Oklahoma County District Courts)

----------


## soonerguru

> The civil case involving the money used to finance Empire Slice must be heating up..... a five year VPO was issued against Wade Starr in this case.
> 
> OCIS Case Summary for PO-2014-881- Rachel E Cope v. Wade Mock Starr (Oklahoma County District Courts)


Is Wade Starr still on trial for that case involving the political funding, or did those charges get dropped?

----------


## BBatesokc

> Is Wade Starr still on trial for that case involving the political funding, or did those charges get dropped?


Dismissed

OCIS Case Summary for CF-2012-3806- STATE OF OKLAHOMA v. WADE MOCK STARR (Oklahoma County District Courts)

----------


## Plutonic Panda

*6/4/2014*

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

So is the thing to do get a whole pizza? I have heard a few people say it is worth the wait for the better whole pizza than by the slice?

----------


## Urbanized

I personally think their pizzas are a thousand percent better when fresh out of the oven as opposed to held, which is how the slices usually come, though if you come when they are busy enough sometimes the slices are pretty fresh too.

----------


## bchris02

Is it just me or does that elephant look like a phallic sculpture from that angle?

----------


## shawnw

Just you

----------


## BBatesokc

> Is it just me or does that elephant look like a phallic sculpture from that angle?


If it resembles anything phallic on you, I suggest immediate medical attention.

----------


## Joe Kimball

That is a representation of the proverbial "pink elephant", which in this circumstance is analogous to a barber pole advertising the adjacent shop's tonsorial prowess, or the three balls which denote a pawnbroker. Quite clever, really.

I've only had slices there, and I would have thought they were carved from a pie that was just baked. I've also gone during busy periods, such as second Friday, Thunder game nights, and so forth.

----------


## soonerguru

> If it resembles anything phallic on you, I suggest immediate medical attention.


Well, the erection has clearly lasted more than four hours.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Is it just me or does that elephant look like a phallic sculpture from that angle?


i see. The trunk kind of looks like a dong. Ha. The new Hustler store could use sculptures like that.

----------


## Joe Kimball

I can report that it was in top form again last night! Albeit with an hour and a half wait, which was no problem because we were there for the Night on the Plaza regardless. The pink sauce is amazing...without any research whatsoever, I can attest that it has a bunch of dill in it, which goes with crust so well.

----------


## Teo9969

> I can report that it was in top form again last night! Albeit with an hour and a half wait, which was no problem because we were there for the Night on the Plaza regardless. The pink sauce is amazing...without any research whatsoever, I can attest that it has a bunch of dill in it, which goes with crust so well.


Pretty sure the pink sauce is Ranch + Sriracha + Dill

----------


## Joe Kimball

> Pretty sure the pink sauce is Ranch + Sriracha + Dill


Thanks for sharing that. Even if that's off (I can't see why it would be), it's close enough to tide me over between second Fridays.

----------


## RadicalModerate

As I've said before, I love NY style pizza.  I haven't allowed myself any pizza for about a year and when I do enjoy a taste--in the near future--I want it to be a whole lot better than what is available within walking distance of the house (Papa John's or Little Caesar's or Red Baron at Buy For Less).  So, what do the good people at Empire get for a slice of yer basic, old school pizza?  Is $5.00 about right?

p.s. Here's another pink sauce that is worth a try:  The last of a jar of Dijon Mustard with a little catsup and some red pepper flakes.
We have a lot of dill growing out on the patio.  I think I'll mix some of that in with the above.  =)

----------


## bchris02

> As I've said before, I love NY style pizza.  I haven't allowed myself any pizza for about a year and when I do enjoy a taste--in the near future--I want it to be a whole lot better than what is available within walking distance of the house (Papa John's or Little Caesar's or Red Baron at Buy For Less).  So, what do the good people at Empire get for a slice of yer basic, old school pizza?  Is $5.00 about right?
> 
> p.s. Here's another pink sauce that is worth a try:  The last of a jar of Dijon Mustard with a little catsup and some red pepper flakes.
> We have a lot of dill growing out on the patio.  I think I'll mix some of that in with the above.  =)


I don't understand how Little Caesar's is so popular.  I get a stomach ache every time after I eat it.  The only thing that's worse is Cici's. 

Empire is pretty good though.  I haven't had it in a while and need to again sometime soon.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> I don't understand how Little Caesar's is so popular.  I get a stomach ache every time after I eat it.  The only thing that's worse is Cici's. 
> 
> Empire is pretty good though.  I haven't had it in a while and need to again sometime soon.


Little Caesars. For people who like pizza and diarrhea

----------


## RadicalModerate

LOL ^^^^^!!!

So . . . Is a slice at Empire about five bucks?
(one good slice of pizza is worth more than an entire pie from Li'l Caesar's)
(of course, I used to like Falcone's and Perri's before they went away, so my opinion needs to be taken with a grain of salt)

----------


## onthestrip

> LOL ^^^^^!!!
> 
> So . . . Is a slice at Empire about five bucks?
> (one good slice of pizza is worth more than an entire pie from Li'l Caesar's)
> (of course, I used to like Falcone's and Perri's before they went away, so my opinion needs to be taken with a grain of salt)


Not even $5. I believe its only like $3.50. Pretty big fan of this place. Cool atmosphere and unique delicious pizzas.

----------


## MikeLucky

> Not even $5. I believe its only like $3.50. Pretty big fan of this place. Cool atmosphere and unique delicious pizzas.


Yes, according to both the "menu" link at the top of this page AND the page you arrive at when you Google "empire slice house menu" it is $3.50 per slice.  Lol

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Yes, according to both the "menu" link at the top of this page AND the page you arrive at when you Google "empire slice house menu" it is $3.50 per slice.  Lol


I appreciate both your and onthestrip's attention to detail.
It speaks of my personal laziness and the opposite of that regarding Empire Pizza Slices.
Thank you.

(I'd bet the Ratatouille, now resting on the stovetop, with ingredients harvested from The OSU Farmer's Market, early Saturday morning, would make a decent pizza topping.  In fact, it's a side dish to some Free Range (frozen and thawed) Chicken Thighs and fresh dug potatoes from the same source for dinner tonight.  Maybe I'll put some of the leftover vegetable stew on some flatbread and call it a pizza in a day or two.  More likely, it will be a topping for some of that Designer Pasta recently featured in The Gazette._

Having said all that, I still have a hankerin' fer a nice slice of good pizza.
Sounds as if Empire is where to get it. (it's closer than Angelo's and the price is more than right.)

Thanks, again.

----------


## TheTravellers

> LOL ^^^^^!!!
> 
> So . . . Is a slice at Empire about five bucks?
> (one good slice of pizza is worth more than an entire pie from Li'l Caesar's)
> (of course, I used to like Falcone's and Perri's before they went away, so my opinion needs to be taken with a grain of salt)


Isn't Falcone's on 67th/May still open?  Thought they were the last time we went by a few days ago...

----------


## ljbab728

> I don't understand how Little Caesar's is so popular.  I get a stomach ache *every time* after I eat it.  The only thing that's worse is Cici's. 
> 
> Empire is pretty good though.  I haven't had it in a while and need to again sometime soon.


Sounds like you're a slow learner.   :Smile:

----------


## Joe Kimball

Little Caesar's is one of my favorites in addition to Empire, but it's totally a different style. I was this close to getting one at the reduced Monday rate a few minutes ago, but I figured I'd rather save the calories for another day, since I bang down a pie in a few minutes (and my, gasp, movements thereafter are just fine, thank you). Cici's does a nice Sicilian pie, and the rest is fine for what it is. Sure, I might turn off my culinary taste for a lot of it, but I'll very happily eat a couple pies with good company.

Now, my understanding is that Falcone's is now in name only. There are up-to-date Urbanspoon reviews by those who have been there more recently than a year or more, in my case.

LATE EDIT: I love to flog this when Little Caesar's comes up: http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/...41751742269214 It bears mentioning that a chef friend loves it, too. But! As with all things, de gustibus non est disputandum -- and we wouldn't have a forum if that were adhered to, anyway, so I digress.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Little Caesar's pizza literally almost tastes like cardboard. Yes, I have eaten cardboard before, not going to say as to why I ate it, but I have. I will never understand how anyone could like their food let alone be in business.

----------


## ylouder

I don't make a habit of getting it. But I've been at numerous office working lunches where someone is nice enough to pick up little ceasars and I'm typically happy with it for the price.

I guess it's about the same as the mcdouble, bean burrito from taco bell, or a 5 dollar footlong - not good food by any stretch of imagination but for the price it's hard to complain.

----------


## bchris02

> Sounds like you're a slow learner.


Well many people insist on bringing Little Caesar's to parties for whatever reason.  If you need cheap pizza and a lot of it, its not that much more expensive to go with Mazzio's, which is actually pretty good for chain pizza.




> Little Caesar's pizza literally almost tastes like cardboard. Yes, I have eaten cardboard before, not going to say as to why I ate it, but I have. I will never understand how anyone could like their food let alone be in business.


I agree 100%.  It's like eating a hot circle of garbage.

----------


## Richard at Remax

in college, $5 for a large pepperoni pizza waiting on you to pick it up was a steal.

----------


## HangryHippo

> in college, $5 for a large pepperoni pizza waiting on you to pick it up was a steal.


Yep, and it was a hell of a lot tastier than eating cardboard.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Yep, and it was a hell of a lot tastier than eating cardboard.


lol

----------


## warreng88

> Little Caesar's pizza literally almost tastes like cardboard. *Yes, I have eaten cardboard before, not going to say as to why I ate it, but I have.* I will never understand how anyone could like their food let alone be in business.


Hell week, huh? Me too....

----------


## Joe Kimball

> Well many people insist on bringing Little Caesar's to parties for whatever reason.  If you need cheap pizza and a lot of it, its not that much more expensive to go with Mazzio's, which is actually pretty good for chain pizza.


That's awesome that you bring Mazzio's instead! I love the Ken's sauce.

In an attempt to swing the ball more east of Detroithow do we feel about the now-covered patio? I must say that I do miss the open air, while being sympathetic to the unease of messing with the tent.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

I assumed the tent was a winter-only thing. I guess it is still up?

----------


## warreng88

It was when I drove by yesterday. Maybe it just helps create a 365 day space? I am pretty sure they have heaters and fans in there.

----------


## onthestrip

> It was when I drove by yesterday. Maybe it just helps create a 365 day space? I am pretty sure they have heaters and fans in there.


I like the shade in warmer weather I guess but they need to at least bring down the tent panels that are along the front sidewalk. Its much more enjoyable sitting out there while being able to see and be connected to street activity.

----------


## warreng88

> I like the shade in warmer weather I guess but they need to at least bring down the tent panels that are along the front sidewalk. Its much more enjoyable sitting out there while being able to see and be connected to street activity.


Good idea. I will try to tell the owner that next time I am in.

----------


## Bellaboo

> I assumed the tent was a winter-only thing. I guess it is still up?


It was up a couple of weeks ago...

----------


## soonerguru

I really miss the open air feel of the courtyard. Tent was nice in the winter. Time to go topless.

----------


## Teo9969

> I really miss the open air feel of the courtyard. Tent was nice in the winter.* Time to go topless*.


It's always time to go topless  :Wink:

----------


## CCOKC

There is a patio in front of the building with seating that is topless if you wish.  It is nice to have options sometimes.

----------


## Bellaboo

> There is a patio in front of the building with *seating that is topless if you wish*.  It is nice to have options sometimes.


So people are topless ???     j/k

----------


## Chadanth

> There is a patio in front of the building with seating that is topless if you wish.  It is nice to have options sometimes.


That could be really great or really awful.

----------


## Joe Kimball

> There is a patio in front of the building with seating that is topless if you wish.  It is nice to have options sometimes.


That's like, four topless tables that are usually assumed by patrons, presumably with a better feel for the lay of second Friday, by the time I get there.  Essentially zero options. 

Maybe half the tent roof could be removed, if not the entire one, every now and then.

----------


## onthestrip

Good news. I was in the Plaza last night and walked by Empire. Side tent panels were down and there was a great connection between sidewalk/street and the side patio.  :Congrats:

----------


## OKC plaza

They submitting permits for a permanent canopy that will be able to be enclosed for winter months

----------


## catch22

I'm with soonerguru. Tent is great in the winter. But spring summer and early fall, the completely open courtyard is an amazing setting.

----------


## Joe Kimball

I passed Empire yesterday on an errand. I admit my error if the canopy was this way Friday last, but I thought it looked okay without the side panels. Not great, but okay.

If the proposed canopy was rather high and well integrated with the structure, with variable coverage available on top, say, to me it would be perfect. But, it looked decently open as it was, and only slightly cut off.

----------


## jbkrems

Last night I passed by Empire and they were CLOSED, apparently for a remodel.  The sign said they would re-open Wednesday.  It looks like there was some activity inside, as the TV was on in the back.  Does anyone know what's going on?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Not sure... 
. But I really appreciate all that they have done. It's obvious they have been reinvesting money back into it to keep the place nice.

----------


## UnFrSaKn

Someone stole the pink elephant: https://twitter.com/Mister_Sommer/st...07052993191937

----------


## BBatesokc

> Someone stole the pink elephant: https://twitter.com/Mister_Sommer/st...07052993191937


Lets hope it gets its own Twitter/Instagram account, travels the world (documented with photos) and then is promptly returned. Really don't want to hear someone stole it simply to smash it.

----------


## bchris02

It was just a matter of time.  They really need to anchor it down to avoid it happening again.  I wish them the best luck in finding it soon.

----------


## warreng88

This is why we can't have pink things...

----------


## UnFrSaKn

Found: https://twitter.com/EmpireSliceOKC/s...42859355750400

----------


## Bullbear

Glad she is found.. I like her she is a good mascot.   did they ever find that marble monstrosity that was stolen from Anita Bryant?..lol.. that was a crazy story..

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Lets hope it gets its own Twitter/Instagram account, travels the world (documented with photos) and then is promptly returned.


you just gave me an idea!  :Wink:

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Oklahoma City eatery's stolen pink elephant statue is returned | News OK

----------


## kevinpate

Can just imagine someone walking out at closing that night, not seeing a pink elephant and wondering if the beer had really been watered down.

----------


## Snowman

The article makes these people who took it sound like complete idiots, that day they had eaten in the restaurant just before doing it and one of them posted a photo of it at their house on Facebook.

----------


## kevinpate

Careless and silly people .... proof God doesn't hate lawyers near as much as some folk may believe?

----------


## Mike_M

Sorry but this thing has "publicity stunt" written all over it. The news casts had very little information outside of the video and didn't even talk about how they found it or anything, but made sure to specially mention Empire's 1 Year anniversary at the end of every segment. Even the video looks pretty staged.

----------


## Pete

Empire is expanding their patio to the south:

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Awesome! Hopefully they'll keep that fence and do a back door special kind of thing

----------


## Pete

They are planning to put a semi-permanent cover over their existing patio and then build a large deck behind it:

----------


## dankrutka

Empire is replacing their tent with a permanent patio: https://twitter.com/plazadistrict/st...47967841136641

----------


## Dustin

This place has amazing reviews on Yelp.  I need to get my butt over there.  I can't believe I haven't tried it yet.

----------


## sooner88

Their pizza is great and I like the by the slice options (Some Like It Hot is my favorite). It's even better if you get the whole pizza, but you'll need a crowd (or have plenty of leftovers)... they are gigantic!

----------


## Thomas Vu

> This place has amazing reviews on Yelp.  I need to get my butt over there.  I can't believe I haven't tried it yet.


Really good if you like NY style.

----------


## ctchandler

> Their pizza is great and I like the by the slice options (Some Like It Hot is my favorite). It's even better if you get the whole pizza, but you'll need a crowd (or have plenty of leftovers)... they are gigantic!


Sooner88,
And I believe that they only have one size.  I ordered a whole pizza and my friend ate one slice and I had two, and I had it for several meals at home.  It is huge.
C. T.

----------


## Bullbear

As I passed by yesterday it looks like the Deck may be done and you can see tables and umbrellas back to the south and work is well underway on the new covered area. I am glad to see the tent gone. I thought originally it would just be there through winters but has remained and just didn't look that great after a while.   Looks like the new addition will look much better.

----------


## Pete

That tent was always meant to be temporary and it took a long time to get the permitting for the permanent setup.

Will be a huge improvement.

----------


## Pete



----------


## Canoe

Not bad for an old laundry mat.

----------


## doufan

Went there a couple of weeks ago. It was really good. Kids keep asking to go back. We might go there as part of our monthly trip to the Deaf Club. 

Good riddance to the tent. it was kind of odd sitting in there and having the tent slap the side of the table every once in a while.

----------


## Teo9969

> Not bad for an old laundry mat.


So much this.

----------


## dankrutka

Update. Too bad that brick wall is being covered, but I'm guessing it's some kind of structural issue?



https://twitter.com/plazadistrict/st...70479531315202

Anyone know when they'll be done?

----------


## dankrutka

Patio progress. 



I didn't realize until I went inside (I sat on the front patio) that a large part of the patio is open already. It looks great.

----------


## 84HGRC

Just an update on what we're doing and when it might be done--

The structure we're building is a cross between an awning and a building.  It will be as open as we can make it, but based on our volume we had to do something different to ensure that the outdoor seating was always available, no matter the weather.  I'm sure if any of you ever sat out under the tent when it rained or wind gusted it was a little unnerving or uncomfortable--or BOTH.  The deck area in the back is going to be used for events only, for now, once we get the side patio finished.  I'd love to keep both options open, but with only two ovens and no room for more, we just cannot handle the number of seats keeping both would add.  

The interior of the structure is being constructed in a way that will allow us to bring some really cool murals, hanging art, wall plants, etc. to life out there.  The west wall (which is about a foot off of the PhotoArt building) had to be built very specifically because we were not allowed to attach onto the PhotoArt building.  Hence, we lose sight of the brick BUT we are able to finally showcase the "I Love You" on the east side that has been covered for a year and a half.  It's a tradeoff!  I'd be glad to answer any other questions as you have them!  Not sure on our finishing schedule yet.  Rough estimate-- two weeks?  Pushing hard.  Weather, inspections, you know how it goes.  Until then, we'll keep using the back deck for seating and hope for little to no rain (at least on the weekends...) 

--RC

----------


## Pete

^

Thank you for the update!

Nice problem to have, i.e. too many people wanting to patronize and not enough space.   :Smile:

----------


## dankrutka

Thanks for the update. That's a very informative explanation. I love when business owners are willing to explain why and how they do things. And, by the way, my family all enjoyed a great lunch at Empire last weekend. It's  got such a great vibe with exceptional service and food.

----------


## oakhollow

I heard a rumor that an Empire Slice was going in on Britton by the original Johnnies? Has anyone else heard this or do you think it was just wishful thinking?

----------


## Teo9969

> I heard a rumor that an Empire Slice was going in on Britton by the original Johnnies? Has anyone else heard this or do you think it was just wishful thinking?


Can't tell if that's a horrible idea or a great idea. It doesn't feel to me at all like a place that should be "franchised". Rebrand it and sell the same pizzas.

----------


## catch22

> Can't tell if that's a horrible idea or a great idea. It doesn't feel to me at all like a place that should be "franchised". Rebrand it and sell the same pizzas.


I like this approach. If they are to expand (or any favorite local restaurant) keep the recipe the same, add some different specialty at each location, and come up with a similar concept but different theme and name. 

Gotham Slice House  :Smile:

----------


## catch22

Went to Empire two weeks ago when I was in town. This was about 10pm on a Wed after watching a Thunder game. We were seated by the host on the old patio which is now a fully enclosed extension of the building. 

We hated it. Completely destroyed the vibe. No music was playing, but the patio was full and it was so noisy from general chatter that it sounded like a school cafeteria. Terrible vibe. We promptly left when reseating inside was not an option.

----------


## warreng88

> Went to Empire two weeks ago when I was in town. This was about 10pm on a Wed after watching a Thunder game. We were seated by the host on the old patio which is now a fully enclosed extension of the building. 
> 
> We hated it. Completely destroyed the vibe. No music was playing, but the patio was full and it was so noisy from general chatter that it sounded like a school cafeteria. Terrible vibe. We promptly left when reseating inside was not an option.


Must have been an off night. When I have gone there the past couple of weeks in the evening, there was music playing and people talking, but it wasn't overbearing. It might have been one of those nights where there was a big loud group that ruined it for everyone else.

----------


## Pete

There is also a completely al fresco patio to the south of the 'tent'.

----------


## sooner88

Empire is our absolute favorite late night option after a Thunder game or night with friends. We are usually able to grab 2 seats at the bar, so haven't sat outside. There aren't too many options for restaurants/bars that serve both good food and beer until 2 a.m.

----------


## Bullbear

> Empire is our absolute favorite late night option after a Thunder game or night with friends. We are usually able to grab 2 seats at the bar, so haven't sat outside. There aren't too many options for restaurants/bars that serve both good food and beer until 2 a.m.


  Agreed.. same here.. We tend to hit it late night as well.. glad we have " The Neon Cactus" as a late night option for beer and food now as well.

----------


## Pete

> Empire is our absolute favorite late night option after a Thunder game or night with friends. We are usually able to grab 2 seats at the bar, so haven't sat outside. There aren't too many options for restaurants/bars that serve both good food and beer until 2 a.m.


Revolucion is now another option as is Guyutes.

----------


## dankrutka

We were there a couple weeks ago and sat in the tent area and there was no music. It definitely killed the vibe a bit. I asked for them to turn the music on and they did, but it was still really low. The food and service were great as always though.

----------


## Pete

They have a great sound system and the proprietors care a lot about music, so I suspect the staff is just not turning on the outside speakers and/or adjusting the volume correctly.

----------


## loveOKC

Knucks Wheelhouse is also a late night option. They also stay open till 2am

----------


## shawnw

3am on Fri/Sat

----------


## shawnw

The building two buildings to the west of Empire (on the corner) has temp signage that reads "Easy Slice Shop" with the same font as Empire and an Empire truck parked in the driveway. What's happening there?  Apologies if I missed a previous post.

----------


## Andon

> Attachment 13780
> 
> The building two buildings to the west of Empire (on the corner) has temp signage that reads "Easy Slice Shop" with the same font as Empire and an Empire truck parked in the driveway. What's happening there?  Apologies if I missed a previous post.


I believe it's going to be a quick grab-n-go slice shop, less of a sit-down establishment.

----------


## king183

> Attachment 13780
> 
> The building two buildings to the west of Empire (on the corner) has temp signage that reads "Easy Slice Shop" with the same font as Empire and an Empire truck parked in the driveway. What's happening there?  Apologies if I missed a previous post.


It's Easy E Slice Shop, Empire's pizza to-go (and I believe delivery) operation.

----------


## Pete

Easy E just to the west of Empire opens today.

Makes it much easier to do carryout pies and slices or there is some inside and outdoor seating as well.

Really a smart idea to expand the capacity at Empire which continues to boom.

Same menu as Empire and open 11A to midnight every day but Sunday, where it will be 11A to 10P.

----------


## sooner88

Really smart idea. We went this past Saturday for dinner and it was a 2+ hour wait for 2. We've always been able to find a couple open seats at the bar, but I think that it's a great idea to open up more space. I assume they'll be able to serve drinks at Easy E as well?

----------


## Pete

Just limited beer selection at Easy E but entire food menu is available.

BTW, all to-go orders will now be channeled through Easy E

----------


## Pete

This is really cool:




> Today we are rolling out “Empire for Education”! This means Oklahoma state* teachers get a slice, salad, and drink FOR FREE anytime of the day, any day of the week.* Flash that school ID and you’re set!
> 
> Yesterday the House passed a $5-7k pay raise for our educators (short of the 10k they asked for, but progress is good) by increasing taxes on cigarettes, oil and gas, etc. We stand with our educators and firmly believe that children are the future and deserve to get more than a 48th ranked education. We hope that others will join us in rewarding and supporting our teachers as we continue to push towards these goals! #pizzaislove #ellienewton

----------


## u50254082



----------


## BridgeBurner

> This is really cool:


Pete, what is this from? I told my sister about it and she was wanting to know more information

----------


## Anonymous.

It was posted on their Instagram.

----------


## BridgeBurner

Thanks, I checked FB and Twitter and couldn't find it haha

----------


## TheirTheir

That is fantastic.

----------


## Teo9969

Pete, have you had Empire yet? I saw in another thread that as recently as 2017 you had not had it.

----------


## Pete

> Pete, have you had Empire yet? I saw in another thread that as recently as 2017 you had not had it.


Yes but only by the slice but not the whole pie.

----------


## Pete

Empire Slice House set to move to new, expanded Plaza location

One of the Plaza District's first break-out successes is planning a move just down the street into new and bigger quarters.




The new digs for Empire Slice House are currently under construction near the west end of the district at 1804 NW 16th, a two-story building where Empire will take the entire first floor plus a large patio area on the west side of the building.  Empire's parent group, 84 Hospitality, will also take the entire 2nd floor as their corporate offices.

The popular pizza place and hangout first opened in its current location in September 2013, but proprietor Rachel Cope told _OKCTalk_ the polarity and volume had caused them to out-grow their current space which had been cobbled together over the years, including enclosing a patio in an attempt to keep up with ample demand.




As a partial solution the group opened Easy E Slice Shop where they had more cooking facilities and an outlet for their popular carry-out orders.  Easy E will remain as it has proven to be a success story of its own.

Cope said there will be a high priority placed on maintaining the current Empire vibe, which has made the current location a local favorite.  The existing posters, gold table tops and other items will make the move to the new space.

But Cope said she knows much more now than she did 5 years ago when Empire took what had been an old laundromat and transformed it into a big draw for the burgeoning Plaza District.  Now, the opportunity comes to design the new space from the ground-up where there will be much more space developed to prep and cooking.  The amount of pizza ovens will double and in general there will be the ability to better and more quickly serve the Empire patrons.

In keeping with their established formula for success, a large patio will located on the west side of the building shaded by a mature tree which developer Jeff Struble made sure to work around and preserve.  The exterior west wall is also permitted as part of the Plaza Walls mural project with exact artwork yet to be determined.



The final color of the brick for the completed building will be a light tan -- almost white -- which is different than shown in the first rendering.  There will also be some other minor exterior changes.

The bar area will also be significantly larger and will be featured along the west wall of the interior space.  Ellie the pink elephant will make the move as well to be displayed at the entrance along NW 16th Street.

If all goes to plan, there will be only a week down-time before the new opening this August.

The new brick-and-mortar location for Maples Barbecue is currently under construction to the immediate east.  

84 Hospitality Group also operates Goro Ramen, Revolucion and Ponyboy all in OKC's urban core.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Yes but only by the slice but not the whole pie.


If you get the whole pie...make sure you have friends over or plan on leftovers for a week.  It ain't no small pie (which isn't a bad thing!)

----------


## bchris02

I have found myself going to Empire a lot less recently due to the tremendously long wait times every time I try to go.  This should really help out with that.

I will be nostalgic though for their current location.  A lot of great memories there.

----------


## Pete

I'm sure a new restaurant / bar operator will take over the existing space.

----------


## BridgeBurner

Whaaaat that's crazy, so the house they demo'd right next to it (right edge of Pete's picture) will be the patio I assume? Or will that be a parking lot?

----------


## Pete

My picture is from Sunday.  I don't think that house has been demoed since and it's under separate ownership.

----------


## BridgeBurner

> My picture is from Sunday.  I don't think that house has been demoed since and it's under separate ownership.


Ah, my bad I thought it was an older picture. I was thinking I saw dirt moving directly west of this building but that would have been a week or two ago, I must have gotten that memory mixed up with the patio at the Press or something.

----------


## Pete



----------


## Dustin

That is so bad ass!

----------


## Pete

I am in the minority because I never liked their last location.  Far too crowded...  Tiny, cramped bar, etc.

I'm sure I'll go to this new version more often.  And it will be way better for getting pizza's out quicker, easier on their staff, etc.

----------


## catch22

> I am in the minority because I never liked their last location.  Far too crowded...  Tiny, cramped bar, etc.
> 
> I'm sure I'll go to this new version more often.  And it will be way better for getting pizza's out quicker, easier on their staff, etc.


Their current location was great until they expanded into the patio. I was seated in the walled-in-patio for lunch the week before last and it was a terrible experience of sound and stuffiness. Sometimes places should remain small. 

I’m sure the new space will be much better in that regard.

----------


## SEMIweather

Is that mural new, or has it always been there and I've just missed it?

----------


## Pete

> Is that mural new, or has it always been there and I've just missed it?


New.

----------


## David

> 


Good lord, that art. That might be the best mural in the city, or at least the most dynamic.

----------


## Urbanized

> I am in the minority because I never liked their last location.  Far too crowded...  Tiny, cramped bar, etc.
> 
> I'm sure I'll go to this new version more often.  And it will be way better for getting pizza's out quicker, easier on their staff, etc.


I liked the original a lot but Im with you in that I didnt go as often as I would have liked to due to the cramped quarters combined with big crowds. When I went it was usually off-peak, like a super-late weekday lunch.

----------


## Roger S

Once Easy E was opened I never went back in Empire... It was easier to grab a slice and a beer there and they had the picnic tables out front.

----------


## BridgeBurner

> Once Easy E was opened I never went back in Empire... It was easier to grab a slice and a beer there and they had the picnic tables out front.


I was picking up a pizza to go the other day on a Wednesday and I heard a woman try to order a beer and she was informed that they didn't have beer. She asked "didn't you used to have beer?" but I was already halfway out of the door before I could hear the staff's answer.

----------


## Roger S

Well it's been 6 months or more since I was there last... I suppose things could have changed... Last time I was there I had two beers though.

----------


## Urbanized

Yeah, they definitely started with beer, but I do think it was all 3.2 at the time. So possibly they are presently caught up in the switchover to strong beer..?

----------


## Jhawk1021

Any news on what will move into Empire's current location after they relocate?

----------


## Bullbear

Cope is also opening "burger Punk" in paseo where the old Craigs emporium once was.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Cope is also opening "burger Punk" in paseo where the old Craigs emporium once was.


Do we really need another burger joint?  I guess Paseo doesn't have one yet, though, and burgers are the new chicken strips...

BTW, drove by Craig's new location on the way to the Gary Numan show at the Tower last night and they're now open, be interesting to see how he does with no "oh, that looks cool, let's go in" wandering foot traffic there...

Oh, and to keep on topic - it looks like part of the new (very cool) mural will be obscured by trees - is that just the angle of the pic or is it that way in real life (haven't been to the Plaza in a while, so haven't seen it in person)?

----------


## Pete

> Cope is also opening "burger Punk" in paseo where the old Craigs emporium once was.


Burger Punk will be a food truck.

The old ACLU / Craig's space in the Paseo will be another concept by the 84 Hospitality Group.

----------


## TheirTheir

Their logo screams something more like Burger-182

----------


## Urbanized

> Do we really need another burger joint?  I guess Paseo doesn't have one yet, though, and burgers are the new chicken strips...


In fairness the sliders at Scratch are ridiculously good.

Also, you know who needs a burger-centric place? Bricktown. Amazing that there is not one.

----------


## shawnw

Some pretty great burgers at the brewery, but yeah, agree. Maybe Steelyard can score something.

----------


## TheTravellers

> In fairness the sliders at Scratch are ridiculously good.
> 
> Also, you know who needs a burger-centric place? Bricktown. Amazing that there is not one.


Haven't been to Scratch yet, it's on our 80+ list of new places to try, but soon since it's so close to us...  And yeah, very surprising there's not a burger place in Bricktown, very odd, seems like it would make a killing!

----------


## Urbanized

> Some pretty great burgers at the brewery, but yeah, agree. Maybe Steelyard can score something.


Yes, agreed. Its not at all to say that you cant GET a good burger in BT. Earls actually has a really good burger. The Brewery does, as you point out. Mickeys often has Wagyu sliders and other similar bar-oriented specials that are unreal. Hudsons has burgers (Id rebrand as S&B though, since they own both brands and that Hudsons location is way under-appreciated). There are burgers on the menu at places like IHOP, hotels and such. Urban Johnnie is of course right up the bridge in Deep Deuce. And of I suppose you could say BT does have burger-centric places in Sonic and McDonalds.

I just think its a big miss that someone hasnt put a Tuckers/Garage/S&B/whatever there. Id expect it to immediately become one of the top if not THE top location in the metro for the brand that does it. Ask Fuzzys how that location compares to others.

----------


## shawnw

Agree. Somewhere not otherwise represented DT preferably (e.g. no garage or SB). A Fuddrucker's would fit well in BT IMO, but something more local would be great as well.

----------


## David

> I just think it’s a big miss that someone hasn’t put a Tucker’s/Garage/S&B/whatever there. I’d expect it to immediately become one of the top if not THE top location in the metro for the brand that does it. Ask Fuzzy’s how that location compares to others.


This idea is gold.

----------


## Roger S

For it's off the beaten path location Bricktown Burger was always packed all the years it was down there. So I would definitely think it would work.

Too bad Justin didn't try duplicating his Nic's Grill in Bricktown instead of trying to go more upscale in Midtown with the diner/lounge... I think it would have been a hit there.

----------


## PaddyShack

I wouldn't mind being able to have a hole in the wall type place that only serves burgers and fries/chips... But they should serve burgers on the same level as Nic's, Lipsmackers, or La Baguette. I like Garage, Tuckers, or S&B but lately I haven't been having as much success at these places.

----------


## Thomas Vu

TIL La Baguette serves burgers.  The more you know.

----------


## PaddyShack

> TIL La Baguette serves burgers.  The more you know.


Huh? I order a burger every time I go to La Baguette, in fact that is the only thing I have ever ordered there, except for desserts. They also sell the same burger meat at their deli counter.

----------


## Johnb911

> Huh? I order a burger every time I go to La Baguette, in fact that is the only thing I have ever ordered there, except for desserts. They also sell the same burger meat at their deli counter.


TIL = Today I Learned.  I think TV was saying today he learned La Baguette served burgers, not saying he would wait until La Baguette served them.  

They are my wife's favorite burger in town.  Excited for the Maywood location to open.

----------


## PaddyShack

> TIL = Today I Learned.  I think TV was saying today he learned La Baguette served burgers, not saying he would wait until La Baguette served them.  
> 
> They are my wife's favorite burger in town.  Excited for the Maywood location to open.


Wow... I guess I learned something as well, haha. I am still in my twenties and I constantly miss the internet shorthand...

----------


## Urbanized

^^^^^^^
Which La Baguette burger is the one you like? The Deep Deuce La Baguette will be owned and operated by the owner of the Norman La Baguette, along with Chef Andrew Black. The La Baguette on May has different owners and a menu that's a bit different, not to mention that the new one will even be taking a new twist on some things vs Norman.

----------


## shawnw

someone skipped the franchising lesson in franchising school...

----------


## gopokes88

> Agree. Somewhere not otherwise represented DT preferably (e.g. no garage or SB). A Fuddrucker's would fit well in BT IMO, but something more local would be great as well.


Is fuddruckers even still in business?

----------


## Urbanized

> someone skipped the franchising lesson in franchising school...


The original is in Norman, and is where (I believe) all of the baked goods come from for all stores. The one on May is operated by name license, and of course those are reputable guys who have developed their own loyal following in OKC, which is why everyone always assumes they are the originators and that they are the ones behind the DD location. The store on Walnut will be more like Norman, but with updates and additions that will make it the best of all of them, I believe. That's all I can say because I was kindly extended a tour and descriptive preview, but sworn to secrecy. I'm a big fan of Andrew and very excited about what he will be bringing to the mix.

----------


## shawnw

> Is fuddruckers even still in business?


I went to Fuddruckers when I was in the bay area in August.

----------


## shawnw

> The original is in Norman, and is where (I believe) all of the baked goods come from for all stores. The one on May is operated by name license, and of course those are reputable guys who have developed their own loyal following in OKC, which is why everyone always assumes they are the originators and that they are the ones behind the DD location. The store on Walnut will be more like Norman, but with updates and additions that will make it the best of all of them, I believe. That's all I can say because I was kindly extended a tour and descriptive preview, but sworn to secrecy. I'm a big fan of Andrew and very excited about what he will be bringing to the mix.


thanks for the background

----------


## Urbanized

Of course! You're welcome.

----------


## PaddyShack

> ^^^^^^^
> Which La Baguette burger is the one you like? The Deep Deuce La Baguette will be owned and operated by the owner of the Norman La Baguette, along with Chef Andrew Black. The La Baguette on May has different owners and a menu that's a bit different, not to mention that the new one will even be taking a new twist on some things vs Norman.


I only go to the May location. Never have had the Norman location. As for which burger on the menu, I get the Smokey Mountain burger but I only get it with bacon, cheese, and onions. Then I ask for their brown and deli mustards on the side.

----------


## PaddyShack

> The original is in Norman, and is where (I believe) all of the baked goods come from for all stores. The one on May is operated by name license, and of course those are reputable guys who have developed their own loyal following in OKC, which is why everyone always assumes they are the originators and that they are the ones behind the DD location. The store on Walnut will be more like Norman, but with updates and additions that will make it the best of all of them, I believe. That's all I can say because I was kindly extended a tour and descriptive preview, but sworn to secrecy. I'm a big fan of Andrew and very excited about what he will be bringing to the mix.


I look forward to this opening so I get an idea of their Norman location.

----------


## Johnb911

> ^^^^^^^
> Which La Baguette burger is the one you like? The Deep Deuce La Baguette will be owned and operated by the owner of the Norman La Baguette, along with Chef Andrew Black. The La Baguette on May has different owners and a menu that's a bit different, not to mention that the new one will even be taking a new twist on some things vs Norman.


Well my wife is from Norman but we live by the one on May, so it's anyone's guess.  I've never actually had the burger, but I have been to both locations, and like them, so whoever is running the Maywood space should be good to go in my book.

And now back to Empire Slice!  I love that mural.  I love all the murals.

----------


## aDark

> And now back to Empire Slice!  I love that mural.  I love all the murals.


Agreed! It looks awesome. The Plaza continues to impress. It is often my first stop when taking visitors around OKC. Empire is a wonderful anchor and I believe having them as the westernmost tenant will only bring positive growth.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> I look forward to this opening so I get an idea of their Norman location.


Just to expand on the post by Urbanized concerning the Norman location and if you travel this way. The original location on Main migrated west a mile or two sometime back.  There is a second location on Robinson as well.  I think they also have a larger bake operation that is not a retail outlet located on Berry that would be a supplier possibly to the satellite operations. I enjoy their weekend brunch at the main location and with the lines at the new JAM located in town, it is more convenient if you are averse to long waiting times to be seated.

----------


## Pete

The new home of Empire opens tomorrow (Thursday).

The Gazette has the full story here:  https://www.okgazette.com/oklahoma/o...nt?oid=4501065

----------


## king183

It looks like they did a really good job maintaining the look and feel of the old place, which is definitely wise. That's one of the biggest reasons customers love the place. 

Who is the "Smith" randomly quoted in paragraph 11 and after? Is that supposed to be Cope?

EDIT: Okay. Apparently it's Kyle Smith, who is introduced later in the article. I guess the writer moved his paragraphs around and forgot to introduce him with the first quotation, which was confusing.

----------


## Urbanized

Looks fantastic!

----------


## HangryHippo

Wow.  That building turned out great!

----------


## Pete

I already like this place way more than the old location.

Plus, service and speed should be greatly improved.

----------


## bchris02

This is a fantastic addition to the Plaza district!  Maybe I'll go to Empire again soon.  I don't really go anymore because the wait is typically so long to get a seat.  It will be interesting to see how this affects Oak and Oar.  Typically Oak and Oar is where I go to have a couple of drinks waiting on a seat for Empire.

----------


## pw405

I've always liked Empire, but I will miss sitting on the sidewalk.

----------


## bchris02

> I've always liked Empire, but I will miss sitting on the sidewalk.


Yeah I wish this incorporated more outdoor seating in front of the building.

----------


## Mballard85

> This is a fantastic addition to the Plaza district!  Maybe I'll go to Empire again soon.  I don't really go anymore because the wait is typically so long to get a seat.  It will be interesting to see how this affects Oak and Oar.  Typically Oak and Oar is where I go to have a couple of drinks waiting on a seat for Empire.


Just a heads up, Empire is on the NoWait app, its not fool proof but it certainly helps getting a seat a lot quicker. Often times we wait about 10-15 minutes after we check in with the host, but that is way better than the normal hour or so.

----------


## gopokes88

good for them, happy for them, and love the food.

this location will lose some of empire's garage band underground divey vibe though. That's ok I guess, it's part of growing up

----------


## dankrutka

Yeah, I realize this set up is better for servers and creates more space, but I actually like places that are really cramped. There is an intimacy to them that reminds me of larger cities where there is often not room for expansion. It'll be interesting to see how this changes the feel.

----------


## sooner88

We went to the new Empire last night after the Lake Street Dive concert and they were pretty crowded at 10:30-11:00. The food was the same as expected and the space was really nice. It definitely has a different feel, and part of that is just the newness. I'll always like the original better... it had a more hole-in-the-wall gritty feel, but it will be nice to be able to get in easier and get your food faster at the new location.

----------


## HOT ROD

^^^ Also a very nice smile from the final pic.  :Smile:

----------


## warreng88

Quick, great story on Empire: My family from Long Island was in town for the Holidays the day after Christmas through January 2nd. They usually stay with my cousin in Edmond and had their usual places they go: Johnnies, Poblano, Hideaway, some of their favorites to eat at while they are in town. On the night of the OU-Bama game, my cousin wanted to pick up pizza and offered Sussy's or Nomad's, both of which have closed. I live in Crestwood and brought up Empire, but they said getting my other cousin who has a broken foot down and around the plaza district would be too difficult, so I offered to pick it up. My cousin's husband was born and raised in the Bronx, so the guy knows pizza, to say the least. He said Empire was the best pizza he has had in Oklahoma and in NYC would be well above average.

----------


## jccouger

Im not sure who follows Barstool Sports, but the president of the company does Pizza Reviews daily and its a pretty big deal online. He is based out of NYC, but came to OKC because he is big in to horse racing. He went to Empire for a review and gave it a pretty high score and he is very tough on Pizza Places. 

So it Jives with what your Cousins Husband saying.

----------


## jackirons

^ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeM1eWpwYms

----------


## LocoAko

> Quick, great story on Empire: My family from Long Island was in town for the Holidays the day after Christmas through January 2nd. They usually stay with my cousin in Edmond and had their usual places they go: Johnnies, Poblano, Hideaway, some of their favorites to eat at while they are in town. On the night of the OU-Bama game, my cousin wanted to pick up pizza and offered Sussy's or Nomad's, both of which have closed. I live in Crestwood and brought up Empire, but they said getting my other cousin who has a broken foot down and around the plaza district would be too difficult, so I offered to pick it up. My cousin's husband was born and raised in the Bronx, so the guy knows pizza, to say the least. He said Empire was the best pizza he has had in Oklahoma and in NYC would be well above average.


Self-proclaimed pizza snob from NJ/NYC here. Concur. It's a bit doughier than most NYC pizza (especially the crust), though I happen to like that. It really ranks high up there for me, and other than some of the most obscure toppings is pretty close to NYC pizza.

----------


## Thomas Vu

Barstool gave it like a 6-7 didn't they?  I think they grabbed a pie that's more undercooked than the others.  From what I've read though empire is known for undercooking pizza?  I have yet to have one as such.

----------


## jccouger

> Barstool gave it like a 6-7 didn't they?  I think they grabbed a pie that's more undercooked than the others.  From what I've read though empire is known for undercooking pizza?  I have yet to have one as such.


I believe it was a 7.6

Anything above 7.5 is considered really good. Most Pizza is typically in the 6.0s

Getting above a 8.0 is rare and anything above a 9.0 is basically unheard of.

----------


## jccouger

> Barstool gave it like a 6-7 didn't they?  I think they grabbed a pie that's more undercooked than the others.  From what I've read though empire is known for undercooking pizza?  I have yet to have one as such.



Also, I always ask for “extra crispy” from Empire because it is a little undercooked, but its made that way purposefuly and pretty good that way in its own right.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Also, I always ask for “extra crispy” from Empire because it is a little undercooked, but its made that way purposefuly and pretty good that way in its own right.


Thanks, now I know the secret, had it twice and thought it was just OK, but we like crispier pizza in general, have to order it that way next time (I guess they can make slices "extra crispy" too, hope so anyway).

----------


## Thomas Vu

> Also, I always ask for “extra crispy” from Empire because it is a little undercooked, but its made that way purposefuly and pretty good that way in its own right.


Thanks for the tip =)

----------


## Anonymous.

I thought maybe this was the reason this thread was bumped. But since no one has mentioned it, I think they are still looking for leads on who/where the pink elephant has been taken to.

----------


## TheTravellers

> I thought maybe this was the reason this thread was bumped. But since no one has mentioned it, I think they are still looking for leads on who/where the pink elephant has been taken to.


After it was stolen the first time (not sure how many times this incident makes), why didn't they put a GPS tracker inside it or secure it with something massive, rivet to the concrete, etc.  To be fair, I have no idea how it was currently secured, so maybe they did do something and a smarter mouse figured out their trap and got away with it.

----------


## OKCbyTRANSFER

Somewhere it was mentioned that city ordinance prohibited them from securing it to the ground.

----------


## hoya

> ^ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeM1eWpwYms


I don't have any idea who those people are but I really want to punch them in the face.

----------


## jackirons

> I don't have any idea who those people are but I really want to punch them in the face.


Barstool is pretty douchey.

----------


## no1cub17

Let me remind everyone about the downsides of 1) having an awesome place like Empire and 2) living within walking distance. It is just too damn easy to go out for beer and pepperoni pizza at 11 PM, and I am way too old for that.

----------


## jccouger

> I don't have any idea who those people are but I really want to punch them in the face.


Barstool definitely is not for everybody. Extremely douchey and inappropriate. I really can’t stand them outside of Pizza reviews, but I’m a giant sucker for Pizza and its by far the most robust Pizza media in the world lol.

----------


## TeeDub2

Saw on LocalitesOKC Insta that Empire is opening a location next to Cain's Ballroom in Tulsa!

----------


## runOKC

They will kill it there, it's a cool area with Prairie and the other bars/restaurants in proximity to Cain's, which has shows almost daily.

----------


## Pete

Empire is taking over the old Slapfish space in Nichols Hills Plaza.

Will be counter service and will be called "Empire Slice Shop" vs. "Empire Slice House".

They are closing Easy E in the Plaza.

----------


## jonny d

They will do well there, no doubts. A local, VERY well-known brand in a prime location.

----------


## Edmond Hausfrau

> Empire is taking over the old Slapfish space in Nichols Hills Plaza.
> 
> Will be counter service and will be called "Empire Slice Shop" vs. "Empire Slice House".
> 
> They are closing Easy E in the Plaza.


Good location for them. Love their pizza, glad they are embracing the north quarter.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Empire is taking over the old Slapfish space in Nichols Hills Plaza.
> 
> Will be counter service and will be called "Empire Slice Shop" vs. "Empire Slice House".
> 
> They are closing Easy E in the Plaza.


wow really surprising Easy E is closing     

at one time all of their to go business was run out of that shop

----------


## Pete

> wow really surprising Easy E is closing     
> 
> at one time all of their to go business was run out of that shop


When they moved into the new location, they greatly expanded their oven capacity.

----------


## Timshel

Makes sense. And I'm sure with Covid they've figured out how to optimize their to go/carry out slice business in the new space. Probably no need for both. I'm excited for some more options - someone could do something really cool with the slice shop space and especially the covered patio.

----------


## HOT ROD

News 9 ran this story and clearly cited OKCTalk as the source (brfore likely doing some of their own diligence).

this is how media should run....

----------


## ditm4567

Saw the sign is up in the Nichols Hills plaza location.

----------


## Pete

They will be opening in mid-August; 2 or 3 weeks from now.

----------


## shawnw

right next to great clips, going to be a dream for some

----------


## Pete

Empire Slice Shop opened today:

----------


## shawnw

I see a slice-n-clip combo in our future

----------


## rte66man

$3.75 for one slice? I can't tell from the photo but it better be a LARGE slice for that price.

----------


## Pete

> $3.75 for one slice? I can't tell from the photo but it better be a LARGE slice for that price.


It's quite large.  More than enough for one person.

----------


## sooner88

I typically order 2 slices, and that is more than enough.

----------


## Teo9969

> $3.75 for one slice? I can't tell from the photo but it better be a LARGE slice for that price.


That's a standard sized to-go box (probably 8"x8"), if you need a reference. I believe they're 20-inch pizzas

You get probably ~40% more food from Domino's for the same price, but the quality of empire is substantially higher - and it's local, so that' s an added bonus.

----------


## Pete

That slice was the Foghorn Leghorn and was delicious.

They have great crust.

----------


## thunderbird

I bet this location outperforms the OG, great addition to the area. Hopefully they will be able to expand a big bar area into the neighboring space if/when it goes out.

----------


## TheTravellers

> That slice was the Foghorn Leghorn and was delicious.
> 
> They have great crust.


Tastes good, just wish it wasn't so floppy.  And yeah, I know, that's the way NY-style is, but with a slice that big, it's horrible to handle.  At least Gusto's floppy crust pizzas are smaller and easier to eat (although we get them to do it a bit longer to get it crisped up in the middle).

----------


## Bits_Of_Real_Panther

Is there a drive thru?

What is going in the plaza slice house location?

----------


## Pete

> Is there a drive thru?
> 
> What is going in the plaza slice house location?


No drive thru.

Do you mean the restaurant on old Easy E space?  The restaurant is still doing carry-out only but that should soon change.  Easy E will eventually host another concept by the same group.

----------


## rezman

> That slice was the Foghorn Leghorn and was delicious.
> 
> They have great crust.


Is that the one that is sweet and hot?.  If so it’s darn good.

----------


## Bits_Of_Real_Panther

> No drive thru.
> 
> Do you mean the restaurant on old Easy E space?  The restaurant is still doing carry-out only but that should soon change.  Easy E will eventually host another concept by the same group.


Yeah, easy e, thought they were closed already

----------


## Pete

> Yeah, easy e, thought they were closed already


Empire Slice House (the original in the Plaza) is doing carryout only.

Easy E is closed and they are considering a new concept for that space.

----------


## LocoAko

> Tastes good, just wish it wasn't so floppy.  And yeah, I know, that's the way NY-style is, but with a slice that big, it's horrible to handle.  At least Gusto's floppy crust pizzas are smaller and easier to eat (although we get them to do it a bit longer to get it crisped up in the middle).


Folding it helps.  :Wink:

----------


## zefferoni

> Folding it helps.


The fold is the proper method.

----------


## corwin1968

I don't know if this video has been posted here but this guy has a long series of pizza reviews and he's hardcore on his ratings.

----------


## TheTravellers

> The fold is the proper method.


Yeah, I know and do that, but still just prefer a crispier crust in general.  Wife hasn't ever had them, so it'll be interesting to see what she thinks, we're probably going to get some slices in a week or so.

----------


## LakeEffect

> Yeah, I know and do that, but still just prefer a crispier crust in general.  Wife hasn't ever had them, so it'll be interesting to see what she thinks, we're probably going to get some slices in a week or so.


My slices yesterday were a bit crispier than I've had in the past - which worked pretty well.

----------


## TheTravellers

> I don't know if this video has been posted here but this guy has a long series of pizza reviews and he's hardcore on his ratings.  
> 
> ...


Validates my opinion, can't count how many times "undercooked" and "floppy" (or variations thereof) were used in that short clip, lol...

----------


## jdizzle

> Validates my opinion, can't count how many times "undercooked" and "floppy" (or variations thereof) were used in that short clip, lol...


But if that is their style, it works, since a 7.5 is a VERY high score for Dave Portnoy, especially for a non-Northeast pizza joint. No pizza joint is perfect for everyone, so you are right there.

I love the slices there. It is no closer to me, so I will still go to the Plaza location, though.

----------


## sooner88

> Validates my opinion, can't count how many times "undercooked" and "floppy" (or variations thereof) were used in that short clip, lol...


You can also ask them to cook it well done.

----------


## TheTravellers

> You can also ask them to cook it well done.


If you get slices, can you still do that (there's only two of us, we'd be so tired of it by the time we ate the last piece  :Smile: )?  Thought they just scooped the slices out and gave them to you...  And if we order online for takeout, I'd guess it's a moot point since I'm assuming they'll grab the slices, stick 'em in boxes and let 'em sit until you get there.  Have to see if there's a "special instructions" section of their online ordering.

And yeah, jdizzle, I was actually quite surprised he gave it a 7.5 despite his misgivings (little/no sauce, floppy, undercooked), but I guess the taste of it overrode the negatives.

----------


## sooner88

> If you get slices, can you still do that (there's only two of us, we'd be so tired of it by the time we ate the last piece )?  Thought they just scooped the slices out and gave them to you...  And if we order online for takeout, I'd guess it's a moot point since I'm assuming they'll grab the slices, stick 'em in boxes and let 'em sit until you get there.  Have to see if there's a "special instructions" section of their online ordering.
> 
> And yeah, jdizzle, I was actually quite surprised he gave it a 7.5 despite his misgivings (little/no sauce, floppy, undercooked), but I guess the taste of it overrode the negatives.


Typically slice shops have the slice already cooked, and warm it back up in the oven.... so there should be no issue with them leaving it in longer. This is similar to most pizza shops in NYC. That being said, I've never ordered a slice to go - just full pies, but I'm sure if you ask they can get that done.

----------


## jdizzle

> If you get slices, can you still do that (there's only two of us, we'd be so tired of it by the time we ate the last piece )?  Thought they just scooped the slices out and gave them to you...  And if we order online for takeout, I'd guess it's a moot point since I'm assuming they'll grab the slices, stick 'em in boxes and let 'em sit until you get there.  Have to see if there's a "special instructions" section of their online ordering.
> 
> And yeah, jdizzle, I was actually quite surprised he gave it a 7.5 despite his misgivings (little/no sauce, floppy, undercooked), but I guess the taste of it overrode the negatives.


I was not meaning to sound judgy, by any means. I know there are numerous different styles of pizza, with different crusts. So what is good for me is not going to be good to everyone else. With non-NY style pizza, I like a crispier crust. But with NY-style pizza, I like the softer crust.

----------


## Pete

A slice is $3.50.

Go try one, it will take about 10 minutes.

This isn't a home purchase.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Typically slice shops have the slice already cooked, and warm it back up in the oven.... so there should be no issue with them leaving it in longer. This is similar to most pizza shops in NYC. That being said, I've never ordered a slice to go - just full pies, but I'm sure if you ask they can get that done.


Yep, ordered slices from tons of places before, just figured they'd do all the prep work when the order came in and then put it under heat lamps until I picked it up.  However, doesn't look like you can order slices to go from them online, so we'll just call and tell them to crisp it up (probably just call from their parking lot).

Aside: that's the thing I don't like about takeout - by the time you get things home, they're either cold, soggy, or both (especially fries and pizzas), which is why we're missing Jimmy's Egg, haven't eaten there since Feb or Mar, those hash browns would be pretty gross...

----------


## TheTravellers

> A slice is $3.50.
> 
> Go try one, it will take about 10 minutes.
> 
> This isn't a home purchase.


I've been there before, twice, and was underwhelmed (both by taste and floppiness), but wife hasn't and wants to try it, and we only do takeout once a week, and we're doing Tokyo this week, so we'll try it in the next couple of weeks.  Personally, I don't care if we ever eat there, Sauced is more to my liking.

----------


## TheTravellers

> I was not meaning to sound judgy, by any means. I know there are numerous different styles of pizza, with different crusts. So what is good for me is not going to be good to everyone else. With non-NY style pizza, I like a crispier crust. But with NY-style pizza, I like the softer crust.


It was just odd to me the first time I had Empire's, since we had been to NYC and had a few slices at a few places there and they were fairly crisp, so that's kinda what I expected from Empire.  But out of the thousands of pizza joints in NYC, I'd imagine that there are at least hundreds of variations on the way they're cooked and we just got some of the crispy ones.

----------


## Thomas Vu

I went today and it was surprisingly crispy.  Ordered 2 slices.  I've also been on the train of ripping them for undercooked/soft dough.

----------


## Teo9969

While I will say that one can certainly have a preference for dough/crust, there is a very important factor in Pizza and that's if the flavors themselves are good and combine well. while certain characteristics of the dough do change, and of course the texture changes immensely, there are other elements of the dough flavor that are the same no matter how it's cooked, and those elements combine with the sauce used the cheeses used, the meats/veggies/condiments etc. So undercooked or overcooked, there are certain things that are consistent and those things at Empire are generally very good (in my opinion).

I'm not even sure it's the best pizza in the metro, but it's still good pizza, relatively consistent and one of the few places you can order pizza by the slice, which is, I think, the main sell of the place.

I don't think I've been in over a year at this point, but I did frequent the place more in the mid 2000s.

----------


## corwin1968

> But if that is their style, it works, since a 7.5 is a VERY high score for Dave Portnoy, especially for a non-Northeast pizza joint. No pizza joint is perfect for everyone, so you are right there.
> 
> I love the slices there. It is no closer to me, so I will still go to the Plaza location, though.


I love Portnoy's pizza reviews and first discovered him when I did a search for reviews of Imo's, which a co-worker constantly raves about.  I thought the 6.5'ish score he gave Imo's was a very bad sign but after watching more of his videos, I realized a mid 6's score isn't bad for him.

I watched one video where he rated two slices from the same shop, both 9.6's.  The second slice was so good he had to drop the F bomb to express how good it was.  That's where I want to eat if I ever go to the NYC area.  

Since Empire now has a location across from Trader Joe's, I look forward to finally trying it.  And I'm definately a "crispy pizza" guy, so it will be interesting to see what I get at Empirre.

Come to think of it, I like to think I have a good sense of what is really good authentic Chinese food, Pho, sushi, Mexican food and burgers.  But, there is a good chance I've never actually had GOOD pizza.  Mostly chains and a few mom & pops (I thought Papa Angelos was good in the late 90's but took my wife there a few years ago and was NOT impressed) which may or may not represent really good pizza.

----------


## LakeEffect

> I love Portnoy's pizza reviews and first discovered him when I did a search for reviews of Imo's, which a co-worker constantly raves about.  I thought the 6.5'ish score he gave Imo's was a very bad sign but after watching more of his videos, I realized a mid 6's score isn't bad for him.


He gave Imo's a 6.5?! Interesting. I've heard raves and I've heard "meh." I would have put it at 6.5 too the one time I had it. 

Pizza, like BBQ, is among those where people's tastes and preferences really differ, so I try to refrain from actually hating on people's objections, if they list them out.

----------


## Thomas Vu

> I love Portnoy's pizza reviews and first discovered him when I did a search for reviews of Imo's, which a co-worker constantly raves about. I thought the 6.5'ish score he gave Imo's was a very bad sign but after watching more of his videos, I realized a mid 6's score isn't bad for him.
> 
> I watched one video where he rated two slices from the same shop, both 9.6's. The second slice was so good he had to drop the F bomb to express how good it was. That's where I want to eat if I ever go to the NYC area. 
> 
> Since Empire now has a location across from Trader Joe's, I look forward to finally trying it. And I'm definately a "crispy pizza" guy, so it will be interesting to see what I get at Empirre.
> 
> Come to think of it, I like to think I have a good sense of what is really good authentic Chinese food, Pho, sushi, Mexican food and burgers. But, there is a good chance I've never actually had GOOD pizza. Mostly chains and a few mom & pops (I thought Papa Angelos was good in the late 90's but took my wife there a few years ago and was NOT impressed) which may or may not represent really good pizza.



If you're looking I enjoy halls and providence.

----------


## Pete

> If you're looking I enjoy halls and providence.


Yes, my Top 3 are Empire, Halls and Providence (in The Parlor).

Joey's gets honorable mention.

----------


## TheTravellers

Just beware of Detroit-style Providence to go, the bottom crust ends up soggy.  After we ate it, we realized why they serve it in-person on top of wire racks.

----------


## Pete

Plaza location to get a covered patio:

----------


## shawnw

Was wondering why they didn't do this to begin with.

----------


## Pete

Back to the future!

Very similar to what they had at their prior location just down the street.

----------


## Pete

Empire Slice House in the Plaza has reopened for dine-in business.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Empire Slice House in the Plaza has reopened for dine-in business.


i wonder if they wish they had opened months ago ....      clearly Covid is not any better currently  then it was then (and maybe it is worse)

----------


## dankrutka

The thing that frustrates me is that businesses still don't seem to understand how to be safer. For example, we've had generally great weather the last few weeks. On any day possible (temps between 60-80), your business should have any doors and windows wide open. That really increases the ventilation and makes spread less likely. Yet, I rarely see businesses take this simple step of keeping their door open. It's frustrating.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> The thing that frustrates me is that businesses still don't seem to understand how to be safer. For example, we've had generally great weather the last few weeks. On any day possible (temps between 60-80), your business should have any doors and windows wide open. That really increases the ventilation and makes spread less likely. Yet, I rarely see businesses take this simple step of keeping their door open. It's frustrating.


with out an air curtain i don't think that is legal in Oklahoma

----------


## Pete

> with out an air curtain i don't think that is legal in Oklahoma


You only need an air curtain if you have an open kitchen.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> You only need an air curtain if you have an open kitchen.


ahh thank you for the clarification

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> The thing that frustrates me is that businesses still don't seem to understand how to be safer. For example, we've had generally great weather the last few weeks. On any day possible (temps between 60-80), your business should have any doors and windows wide open. That really increases the ventilation and makes spread less likely. Yet, I rarely see businesses take this simple step of keeping their door open. It's frustrating.


Then don’t go there. I’ll continue to franchise it and not be scared of virus that I have had and one that has a 99% percent survival rate.

----------


## TheTravellers

> You only need an air curtain if you have an open kitchen.


I've wondered about that and all the places that have roll-up garage-type doors.  That *kind of* makes sense, but why only if you have an open kitchen?  Contaminants from having open doors/windows (including bugs, flies, roaches, airborne whatever) can't get into the kitchen via the slot between the kitchen and serving area or under the kitchen doors or when the kitchen doors are open?

----------


## Pete

> I've wondered about that and all the places that have roll-up garage-type doors.  That *kind of* makes sense, but why only if you have an open kitchen?  Contaminants from having open doors/windows (including bugs, flies, roaches, airborne whatever) can't get into the kitchen via the slot between the kitchen and serving area or under the kitchen doors or when the kitchen doors are open?


There are more laws around all this, I just know if you have an open kitchen you can't leave a large window/door open without a particular type of air curtain.

----------


## shawnw

Define open kitchen? I consider S&B AA to be pretty open but they open their garage doors.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Define open kitchen? I consider S&B AA to be pretty open but they open their garage doors.



the city inspectors  are very very inconsistent with their inspections about this and other things ..   cap norms on the canal had to have an air curtain to open their bar    side car on 10th was able to have a garage door   and they have a fully open kitchen ...

----------


## dankrutka

> Then dont go there. Ill continue to franchise it and not be scared of virus that I have had and one that has a 99% percent survival rate.


You are so brave. I wish I could be like you and not worry if I spread the virus in my community. Maybe someday! /s

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> You are so brave. I wish I could be like you and not worry if I spread the virus in my community. Maybe someday! /s


No one is asking you to be like me. Just stay home. Why is that so hard? This virus is serious and no doubt it can very negatively affect people. It does worry me but Im not going to live my life caged up. Social distance and wear masks when you can. What is the issue?

----------


## dankrutka

> No one is asking you to be like me. Just stay home. Why is that so hard? This virus is serious and no doubt it can very negatively affect people. It does worry me but I’m not going to live my life caged up. Social distance and wear masks when you can. What is the issue?


I was being sarcastic because you completely ignored my comment and told me to stay home if I'm "scared." How are either of your posts a response to what I wrote? You ignored the content of my post and just went on an unrelated rant... twice. Why respond to my post if you're going to ignore it? 

To remind you, I questioned why restaurants aren't taking a simple, scientifically proven step (i.e., opening windows/doors to increase ventilation) to keep their patrons safer and community spread lower. Feel free to respond to that, but otherwise, you might as well just yell at the clouds because you're certainly not part of a conversation if you ignore what the other person is saying.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I was being sarcastic because you completely ignored my comment and told me to stay home if I'm "scared." How are either of your posts a response to what I wrote? You ignored the content of my post and just went on an unrelated rant... twice. Why respond to my post if you're going to ignore it? 
> 
> To remind you, I questioned why restaurants aren't taking a simple, scientifically proven step (i.e., opening windows/doors to increase ventilation) to keep their patrons safer and community spread lower. Feel free to respond to that, but otherwise, you might as well just yell at the clouds because you're certainly not part of a conversation if you ignore what the other person is saying.


My apologies then. I went back reread. Not sure how I missed that but I see what you were saying. Yes I agree there should be more ventilation and it also seems like businesses should be utilizing UV cleaning more.

----------


## Pete



----------


## catch22

The new store just doesn't have the same character as the old one. Great pizza though.

----------


## king183

> The new store just doesn't have the same character as the old one. Great pizza though.


You and I must be on the same wave length this morning because I was just musing about this before coming onto the site. I used the go to Empire a lot because 1) I loved the pizza and 2) I loved the character and atmosphere. I still love the pizza, but it definitely does not have character any more. I wish they had kept the original location or found a way to maintain the feel. I certainly understand the need to scale to meet the massive demand they had, though. I rarely go here now because it's just not a "destination" anymore (and partly because I've started liking Joey's more), but I hope they are still killing it.

----------


## David

That is funny, I was just looking at that picture and loving what I see as an improvement. Maybe more of an interior difference, not exterior?

----------


## sooner88

> That is funny, I was just looking at that picture and loving what I see as an improvement. Maybe more of an interior difference, not exterior?


The reason that I liked the old location so much ended up being one of the reasons we didn't frequent it as often. While I loved the smaller space and grungy vibe, the smaller space led to long waits and awkward spaces to wait. The new location feels more sterile to me, but it is nice to be able to walk in and grab a slice without waiting.

----------


## king183

> The reason that I liked the old location so much ended up being one of the reasons we didn't frequent it as often. While I loved the smaller space and grungy vibe, the smaller space led to long waits and awkward spaces to wait. The new location feels more sterile to me, but it is nice to be able to walk in and grab a slice without waiting.


Agree. It's really the interior for me that feels bland and sterile, whereas they did an awesome job at the old location with unique decorations on the wall and ceiling that gave it a really interesting feel and atmosphere.  But, as you noted, at the new location you don't have the hours long wait: it's definitely more accessible to more people.

----------


## dankrutka

> The new store just doesn't have the same character as the old one. Great pizza though.


+1

----------


## Teo9969

It was a wise choice - they ultimately crushed the pizza recipe which is why the people come at the end of the day. They needed to slightly alter the concept so that it could scale expansion (I actually thought they should have stayed in that location and then done the same Pizza under a different concept all over the region...but that's also risky). They definitely made the change at the right time.

The other factor at play is that Empire is not their only show anymore, so they needed a corporate headquarters and combining the 2 in one I think made the building make so much sense.

----------


## Pete

Their Nichols Hills location:

----------


## Mballard85

That's not good, would hate to see this location close.

----------


## jbkrems

Given that their landlord has filed for bankruptcy this is not a good sign...

----------


## soonerguru

Hmmmm.

----------


## OKCbyTRANSFER

Dang, I went by on Saturday and noticed they were closed but wasn't able to see why.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Given that their landlord has filed for bankruptcy this is not a good sign...


they also got 100 mil in funding to continue ordinary operations .. 

and are still actively developing .. https://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...rfield-Commons

----------


## Edmond Hausfrau

Dang, there go my dinner plans tonight. Hard to find decent pizza north of 63rd. I was thrilled when slice house went in there.

----------


## Pete

> Dang, there go my dinner plans tonight. Hard to find decent pizza north of 63rd. I was thrilled when slice house went in there.


Try Venn Pizza in the Britton District.  Darn good.

----------


## Edmond Hausfrau

Thanks! I will, they are by the slice?

----------


## Pete

> Thanks! I will, they are by the slice?


Yes.

And NY Style, similar to Empire.

----------


## Pete

Emprie is opening a location in the Edmond Railyard (east end; building with the mural).

----------


## Roger S

Did the other pizza place there close?

----------


## Pete

> Did the other pizza place there close?


Oak City Pizza Company.

It's still open.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Did the other pizza place there close?


no it is still there and still really good ..   

I think both can do well as they serve very different kinds of Pizza ..  (Neapolitan vs New york)

----------


## Pete

Oak City is also adding deep dish to their menu.

----------


## David

> Emprie is opening a location in the Edmond Railyard (east end; building with the mural).


An Empire Slice House in walking distance of me for lunch, what a terrible development.

----------


## dankrutka

Edmond has come a long way in the last 10-15 years. It wasn't long ago there wasn't a decent bar or a vibrant walkable area to speak of. You'd have to go to Memorial for any options and they weren't great. Now, there's quite a few local restaurant concepts, downtown brewery, and more in their core. Great to see.

----------


## Pete

Downtown Edmond has some of the best examples of new urbanism in all of Oklahoma.

Lots of infill and redevelopment just in the last several years.

It would be great if they could get the old train station operational and shuttling people to downtown OKC and Norman.

----------


## Pete

Empire Slice Shop coming to Mayfair:

https://www.okctalk.com/showthread.p...22#post1202022

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Empire Slice Shop coming to Mayfair:
> 
> https://www.okctalk.com/showthread.p...22#post1202022


If we could just get one on the southside.  :Smile:    I thought Empire's slices were huge until I ran into this place in the french quarter.  Their pies are 30 inches wide compared to Empire's 20 inches.   https://eatfatboyspizza.com/

----------


## HangryHippo

Fat Boys is so good.

----------


## Tcopel90

Isn't the location they're opening in Mayfair only like 3 miles away from the one on 63rd?

----------


## Pete

> Isn't the location they're opening in Mayfair only like 3 miles away from the one on 63rd?


Yes, but IMO it's a completely separate market.

I live very near Mayfair and it's a dense area with few good options (although I do like Sheesh Mahaal and Azetca).

----------


## David

Even the original location down in the Plaza District is moderately close to both the 63rd location and the new Mayfair one. Whatever their thinking is on additional locations they apparently aren't worried about oversaturating the NW core of the city.

----------


## Tcopel90

> Yes, but IMO it's a completely separate market.
> 
> I live very near Mayfair and it's a dense area with few good options (although I do like Sheesh Mahaal and Azetca).


Valid point. Nichols Hills vs outside the bubble. I'm more of a Hall's man anyways. Will have to try out Azteca.

----------


## Roger S

> Yes, but IMO it's a completely separate market.
> 
> I live very near Mayfair and it's a dense area with few good options (although I do like Sheesh Mahaal and Azetca).


Sheesh Mahaal is killing it.... They are almost always packed. Azteca has been packed for lunch the couple of times I was there. Never been for dinner.

----------


## Pete

The owners at Azteca are the kindest people I have ever come across.

And they do a solid job.  I love giving them my business and they seem to have found their following.

----------


## David

I will have to give them a try, they are quite close to me.

----------


## king183

Ashamed to say I’ve never heard of Azteca, especially since I love Mexican food, so I will atone by trying them this week. I haven’t found a go-to Mexican place in OKC. Maybe this is the hidden gem I need.

----------


## shawnw

Replaced the San Marcos at 39/May

But Lazy Donkey downtown is the best/go to mexican place you're looking for.

----------


## Rover

> The owners at Azteca are the kindest people I have ever come across.
> 
> And they do a solid job.  I love giving them my business and they seem to have found their following.


I second that.  And their food is very good.

----------


## soonerguru

> I second that.  And their food is very good.


I will have to try it out. Went to San Marcos three times and didn't care for it at all. I have several Mexican go-tos, but Birrieria Diaz is probably my favorite in OKC (Bethany).

----------


## TheTravellers

> The owners at Azteca are the kindest people I have ever come across.
> 
> And they do a solid job.  I love giving them my business and they seem to have found their following.


I guess we'll have to give them a third try - first one had amazing chicken fajitas, second one we tried something else and it was completely standard, so decided to keep going to Abel's and Birrieria Diaz, but will have to stop by Azteca one more time since you seem to have good taste in food and like it.  :Smile: 

Glad Empire is going in there, not many pizza places in that area (Hideaway, Wedge, and Upper Crust on Western and eventually Sauced in Paseo again (hurry up!!!!!!)).

----------


## LakeEffect

Empire Edmond opens June 22, per their Instagram stories today.

----------


## Pete

Opening today, Wed 6/22.

Hours are Sunday  Thursday 11 AM to 10 PM; Friday & Saturday 11 AM to 11 PM.

----------


## David

I plan to walk over at lunchtime, hopefully that isn't a terrible plan on the very first day.

----------


## TheTravellers

> I plan to walk over at lunchtime, hopefully that isn't a terrible plan on the very first day.


Eat before you go, lol....  I'm guessing that since they're experienced restauranteurs, there won't be (some of) the usual first day (week/month) screwups, but it's probably gonna be super-busy.

----------


## David

> Eat before you go, lol....  I'm guessing that since they're experienced restauranteurs, there won't be (some of) the usual first day (week/month) screwups, but it's probably gonna be super-busy.


If they are terribly busy there are other places in the Railyard to eat at, or elsewhere in Downtown Edmond just in general.

----------


## Edmond Hausfrau

So glad this is finally open. Need a good far North slice place. Venn pizza on a weird downhill slide of inconsistency

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> So glad this is finally open. Need a good far North slice place. Venn pizza on a weird downhill slide of inconsistency


Really? That sucks to hear. Venn has always been a solid spot but I haven’t been in several months.

----------


## shartel_ave

> So glad this is finally open. Need a good far North slice place. Venn pizza on a weird downhill slide of inconsistency


edmond is pretty far north

----------


## David

It wasn't too bad of a wait when I got there today but too much for what I could take in the hour I had for lunch, so I went to the BlueJ's Grill in the Railyard instead and had a fairly tasty grilled cheese with smoked sausage. I'll have to try again another day and show up a bit earlier.

----------


## Midtowner

So are we now requiring restaurants in the Paseo to open up a second location in downtown Edmond?

I wouldn't be mad about it.

----------


## PaddyShack

> So are we now requiring restaurants in the Paseo to open up a second location in downtown Edmond?
> 
> I wouldn't be mad about it.


You mean Plaza District?

----------


## shartel_ave

Only pizza spot in the Paseo is Sauced and it won't be back open for a while

----------


## Mississippi Blues

We went from “don’t Edmond my downtown” to “downtown my Edmond.”

----------


## Edmond Hausfrau

> We went from dont Edmond my downtown to downtown my Edmond.


Please Austin my Edmond.

----------

